# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009



## Dan (28 Fev 2009 às 20:45)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco.








*Para outras regiões, consulte os seguintes tópicos:*






 Litoral Norte
 Litoral Centro
 Sul
 Açores e Madeira



*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2009 às 10:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Bons dias,por aqui vamos com o céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e baixas e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 10.4ºc,pressão 1015.4hpa e 83%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2009 às 10:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Bom dia! Neste momento por aqui o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, mas não chove. A temperatura está nos 10.4°C. A precipitação desde as 0h foi de 0.7mm, registados apenas durante a madrugada.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2009 às 11:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Céu nublado e 9,7ºC. 

Durante a noite e madrugada chuviscou um pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2009 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui continuamos de céu muito nublado com vento fraco,com a temperatura nos 11.4ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2009 às 13:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui vai caindo um forte aguaceiro,o primeiro do dia com a temperatura nos 10.9ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2009 às 13:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui já parou de ainda rendeu 1.0mm


----------



## *Dave* (1 Mar 2009 às 14:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui já chove .

Começou agora mesmo.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

De repente intensificou-se e agora chove forte!


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2009 às 14:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui chove com 8,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2009 às 15:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Aguaceiro mais intenso e com algum graupel agora.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

7,4ºC e vão caindo partículas de gelo junto com a chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2009 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Neste momento mais um aguaceiro forte com algum vento quando foi de inicio,a temperatura mais uma descida,actual 11.0ºc,com 1.5mm de .


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2009 às 16:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Céu nublado mas sem precipitação neste momento, Durante a tarde apenas tem caído umas pingas, mas nada de registo. Vamos ver se a fonte ainda não secou... A temperatura está nos 12.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2009 às 17:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

7,1ºC e mais um aguaceiro fraco com algum gelo à mistura.


----------



## amarusp (1 Mar 2009 às 18:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Hoje em Loriga, o tempo esteve muito nublado, por vezes com alguns raios de sol:





​


----------



## C.R (1 Mar 2009 às 19:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boa tarde pessoal.
Por aqui, tempo enfadonho, 2 dias de céu muito nublado.
Estava à espera de ver cair alguns aguaceiros e ate agora nada…  a temperatura baixou alguns graus Cº de ontem para hoje, mas de resto…nada de especial.
Precisa-se chuva, pois, esta já não cai a 3 semanas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui está tudo calmo!

Céu nublado com vento nulo.

Dados actuais 9.5ºc,pressão 1015.3hpa e 81%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2009 às 22:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Neste momento céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 8.0ºc,pressão 1017.4hpa e 86%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6/14.5ºc precipitação 1.5mm.


----------



## amarusp (1 Mar 2009 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Neste momento aguaceiros fracos e 5,3ºC temperatura(Loriga)


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Céu nublado e 5,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,7ºC / 11,8ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 01:22)

Céu nublado e 4,7ºC por aqui.


----------



## ACalado (2 Mar 2009 às 01:24)

boa noite por aqui céu pouco nublado com 5.6ºc


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 03:10)

Às 1h, Penhas Douradas com 0,4ºC e 0,8mm acumulados.
A neve volta a cair na serra!


----------



## amarusp (2 Mar 2009 às 07:48)

Ceú pouco nublado, apenas alguns cirrus!


----------



## jonaslor (2 Mar 2009 às 08:49)

Céu limpo...


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 12:30)

Por aqui céu nublado e 8,8ºC.


Mínima de 3,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes,por aqui vamos com o céu muito nublado com o sol de vez em quando a dar eispreitadelamas a sul daqui estão já aparecer uma boas formações de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.

Dados actuais,vento fraco com 12.9ºc,pressão 1018.4hpa e 67%hr.


----------



## Fil (2 Mar 2009 às 13:31)

Boas, aqui tenho 9,8ºC e céu com muitas nuvens e vento moderado de leste. A mínima desta manhã foi de 4,1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Mar 2009 às 14:01)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 13 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma mínima de 3.5 graus. Ontem, na hora de almoço, verificou-se um aguaceiro com granizo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2009 às 14:14)

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma,pouco nublado aqui pela zona,mas continua muito nublado e escuro a sul e interior de espanha.

Vento continua fraco com a temperatura nos 14.4ºc.


----------



## Serrano (2 Mar 2009 às 14:35)

Granizo na Covilhã, mas não é muito...


----------



## ACalado (2 Mar 2009 às 14:39)

grande granizada que cai agora


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 14:45)

Por aqui 9,9ºC e continua o céu muito nublado.


----------



## seqmad (2 Mar 2009 às 15:15)

Boas,

Peço desculpa de ser fora de tempo, mas gostava de assinalar ontem às 17h precipitação de "graupel" na Torre (acho que é isso, pelo que andei hoje a pesquisar), que foi novidade para mim (sou do litoral ). Tenho dúvidas sobre a diferenciação dos tipos de precipitação com neve e gelo, se calhar vou abrir um tópico sobre isso num local apropriado.


----------



## ACalado (2 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

Mais uma granizada com 7.7ºc


----------



## Black_Heart (2 Mar 2009 às 16:54)

Um Aguaceiro fortíssimo neste momento.


----------



## kikofra (2 Mar 2009 às 16:55)

ta a never na estrela http://www.meteocovilha.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=38

pelo menos parece


----------



## Brigantia (2 Mar 2009 às 17:57)

Boas, 

Hoje máxima de 12,3ºC, mínima de 4,3ºC e neste momento 9,7ºC e muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2009 às 18:08)

Boas tardes,neste momento está-se a formar uma nuvens muito negras e com alguma agitação já se ouviu um trovão,vou esperar no que dá.

Dados actuais 11.8ºc,pressão 1016.8hpa e 64%hr.


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Mar 2009 às 18:18)

Bem pessoal, brutal granizada aqui pela zona de Tomar. Até parece que nevou! 
Aqui fica uma foto. Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas foi tirada com telemovel.


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 19:35)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 7,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,9ºC / 10,8ºC


----------



## Brigantia (2 Mar 2009 às 19:41)

Dan disse:


> Céu quase sem nuvens e 7,1ºC.
> 
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> ...



Nesta zona da cidade exactamente a mesma temperatura7,1ºC

69%HR e 1019hPa


----------



## amarusp (2 Mar 2009 às 19:58)

Céu limpo, alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde e 5,7ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2009 às 19:59)

Por aqui cairam os primeiros aguaceiros do dia,mas mal dei para molhar o chão.

Temp 10.1ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2009 às 20:19)

Neste momento já é sério a com granizo no inicio.

Temp:9.8ºc e 1.0mm de


----------



## GARFEL (2 Mar 2009 às 20:49)

boa noite a todos
realmente aqui na zona de tomar (arredores da cidade) caíu uma granizada fabulosa juntamente com alguma agua o que fez com que o espectaculo final não fosse deslumbrante
tou habituado a celulas que em 5 6 7 minutos descarregam
pois bem
 posso-vos dizer que estiveram 17 minutos a cair granizo
fiquem bem


----------



## GARFEL (2 Mar 2009 às 20:50)

sorry
esqueci-me de dizer que foi entre as 17.30 e as 17.47


----------



## tclor (2 Mar 2009 às 21:22)

7,1º e céu praticamente limpo. Começa a fazer-se sentir algum vento.


----------



## joao paulo (2 Mar 2009 às 21:30)

Por volta das 17 horas foi com muita dificuldade que fiz o trajecto entre a Fonte Paulo Luís Martins(N232) e a Pedra do Urso(N339), começou com uma forte granizada até ao Covão D' Ametade, e depois com  uma quede de neve abundante que "agarrou" na estrada até à zona da Pedra do Urso... ainda deslizei um pouco com o meu Clio, não me apeteceu arriscar parar na subida para o Centro de Limpeza de Neve para colocar as correntes...não foi fácil!!! Registei nesse trajecto temperaturas no Term. do  carro entre -3 º C e 0 º C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2009 às 21:36)

Por aqui já limpou o céu e vento fraco.

Temperatura vai nos 8.9ºc e 78%hr.


----------



## tclor (2 Mar 2009 às 22:54)

Por aqui vento moderado a forte de Este que faz descer a sensação de frio até aos 3º C.

Céu praticamente limpo e 6,7º C neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Neste momento céu novamente muito nublado com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 8.5ºc,pressão 1017.8hpa e 73%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.8/15.2ºc precipitação 2.0mm.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Mar 2009 às 23:08)

Noite fresca aqui por Bragança.

Neste momento 3,1ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2009 às 23:39)

Parece-me que teremos uma noite de geada...

Neste momento *+1,8ºC*

Extremos do dia, até agora: +1,7ºC / +14,0ºC




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Mar 2009 às 00:41)

Boa Noite! O 2° dia de Março foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros que no total deram apenas 1mm de precipitação. Queda de granizo com a temperatura nos 13.1°C e sol em simultaneo. A temperatura máxima foi de 14.7°C e a mínima de 5.0°C.


----------



## Fil (3 Mar 2009 às 01:32)

Z13 disse:


> Parece-me que teremos uma noite de geada...
> 
> Neste momento *+1,8ºC*
> 
> Extremos do dia, até agora: +1,7ºC / +14,0ºC



A estação do fervença que está no wunderground é tua? Já há lá 3 de Bragança.

Por aqui estou com 3,1ºC a descer a bom ritmo, o vento sopra fraco de leste. Os extremos do dia foram 4,1ºC / 10,8ºC.


----------



## amarusp (3 Mar 2009 às 07:38)

Bom dia,
Céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Mar 2009 às 08:00)

Céu com apenas algumas nuvens medias/altas mas que não impedem o sol de aparecer. A temperatura ronda os 5°C.


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia

Manhã de geada com um valor mínimo de 0,4ºC por aqui.


Céu limpo e 2,4ºC por agora.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Mar 2009 às 11:03)

Por aqui depois do dia ter começado com algumas nuvens o céu ficou praticamente limpo e a temperatura esta nos 11°C. As andorinhas também já por cá andam dum lado para o outro...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2009 às 12:30)

Boas tardes,por aqui vamos com céu nublado a sul daqui e limpo a norte,aqui pela cidade está assim assim!.

Dados actuais 13.6ºc,pressão 1016.0hpa e53%hr com vento fraco.


----------



## amarusp (3 Mar 2009 às 13:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2009*

Em Oliveira do Hospital o céu esteve limpo durante a manha, agora começam a surgir bastantes nuvens do lado nascente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2009 às 14:01)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo na mesma,céu pouco nublado com vento fraco,com 15.5ºc.


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

11,0ºC e começam a formar-se umas pequenas nuvens a sul.


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2009 às 17:46)

9,6ºC e o céu nublado.


----------



## amarusp (3 Mar 2009 às 18:47)

Boa Noite, 
ceú muito nublado, 6,4ºC  de temperatura, vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

Boas noites,por aqui o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas,com o vento a aumentar de intensidade nas ultimas horas.

Dados actuais 9.8ºc,pressão 1014.7hpa com 64%hr.


----------



## amarusp (3 Mar 2009 às 20:17)

Temperatura desce a bom ritmo: agoara com 4,3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2009 às 20:52)

Boas, 

Dados do dia:
mínima: -1,4ºC (6:56)
máxima: 15,6ºC (14:30)
actual: 6,8ºC, 50%HR e 1013hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

Por aqui o céu vai ficando mais nublado com o vento moderado NW,temperatura vai nos 8.6ºc.


----------



## Fil (3 Mar 2009 às 22:06)

Boas, por aqui 5,8ºC, 59% e 1011 hPa, o céu já apresenta alguma nebulosidade. A mínima foi de 0,8ºC e a máxima de 11,0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Mar 2009 às 22:12)

Fil disse:


> A estação do fervença que está no wunderground é tua? Já há lá 3 de Bragança.
> 
> Por aqui estou com 3,1ºC a descer a bom ritmo, o vento sopra fraco de leste. Os extremos do dia foram 4,1ºC / 10,8ºC.





È! 

Finalmente, e com a ajuda fundamental do Brigantia, consegui este fim de semana colocar os dados online no wunderground!

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA50

Estou ainda numa fase preliminar de afinação e de estudo dos softwears necessários, mas o meu desejo é manter a estação sempre online...








Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Fil disse:


> Boas, por aqui 5,8ºC, 59% e 1011 hPa, o céu já apresenta alguma nebulosidade. A mínima foi de 0,8ºC e a máxima de 11,0ºC.



Desculpa a pergunta, mas como é possível que Brigantia tenha tido uma máxima de 15,6º? Vocês estão assim tão afastados?


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

Céu parcialmente nublado, algum vento e 6,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,4ºC / 12,0ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Mar 2009 às 22:42)

Hoje tivemos por aqui um dia que começou com céu completamente limpo e uma HR tão baixa que permitia uma visibilidade para as serras a norte (Montezinho e Sanábria) excelente! Durante a tarde foi ficando cada vez mais nublado...

Resumo:

T mín: -2,2ºC
T máx: +15ºC

T actual: *+6,3ºC*

Pressão atmosférica: *1009hPa*, a descer






z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## tclor (3 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

Boa noite! Por aqui uma máxima de 11,2ºC  e uma mínima de 0,9ºC. Esteve um bonito dia de sol e só ao início da noite o céu ficou nublado.

Neste momento 3,6ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

Veterano disse:


> Desculpa a pergunta, mas como é possível que Brigantia tenha tido uma máxima de 15,6º? Vocês estão assim tão afastados?



Eu estou a tentar resolver o problema das máximas, para tal já subi um pouco o anemometro que tem incorporado os sensores de temperatura. 

O Z13 que tem uma estação igual vai testar uma protecção extra para o sensor da temperatura , se resultar farei o mesmo.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Mar 2009 às 22:48)

Boa Noite!

Hoje o dia começou fresco com algumas nuvens, mas o céu foi ficando praticamente limpo ao longo da manhã, ao início da tarde foram aparecendo muitas nuvens que voltaram a desaparecer. 


Extremos do dia (03/02/09:

*Mínima:4.8ºC
Máxima:15.8ºC*


Neste momento estou com:

*Céu nublado
T: 7.8ºC
V: 7.9 km/h
HR: 77%
P:1020hPa*

Vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas/dias...


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

Brigantia disse:


> Eu estou a tentar resolver o problema das máximas, para tal já subi um pouco o anemometro que tem incorporado os sensores de temperatura.
> 
> O Z13 que tem uma estação igual vai testar um abrigo extra, se resultar farei o mesmo.



O.K. Como sabem, conheço bem Bragança e na cidade não me parece que haja diferenças superiores a 1º-2º, a não ser que se comece a subir a serra de Nogueira


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2009 às 22:51)

Veterano disse:


> O.K. Como sabem, conheço bem Bragança e na cidade não me parece que haja diferenças superiores a 1º-2º, a não ser que se comece a subir a serra de Nogueira



Em situações de forte inversão térmica pode haver diferenças de 3/4 graus dentro da cidade, e nesta situação será sempre o Fil o que regista os valores superiores visto ser o que está a maior altitude.


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

Brigantia disse:


> Em situações de forte inversão térmica pode haver diferenças de 3/4 graus dentro da cidade, e nesta situação será sempre o Fil o que regista os valores superiores visto ser o está a maior altitude.



Acredito que isso seja possível, mas do Bairro de Santiago, onde fico, até ao centro da cidade nunca me apercebi de diferenças de tal ordem


----------



## Fil (3 Mar 2009 às 23:04)

Brigantia disse:


> Em situações de forte inversão térmica pode haver diferenças de 3/4 graus dentro da cidade, e nesta situação será sempre o Fil o que regista os valores superiores visto ser o que está a maior altitude.



Em Dezembro último cheguei a registar 12ºC de diferença entre a estrada do IPB e a minha casa... 

O melhor seria pores mão à obra e fazeres um abrigo caseiro, são só umas horitas de trabalho e sai relativamente barato.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2009 às 23:07)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas com o vento moderado.

Com 8.0ºc e 70%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.3/16.8ºc.


----------



## Silknet (4 Mar 2009 às 01:59)

Ora boas noites! Uns dias sem cá vir e está tudo mudado! 

Hoje estive em Lisboa com uns agradáveis 18ºC mas com um fim de tarde muito ventoso!

Cheguei a pouco a Viseu e recebem-me cerca de 5ºC na minha estação e 1005Hpa. O céu esse está nublado mas não muito!

Até amanhã!

Silknet


----------



## amarusp (4 Mar 2009 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
Chuva moderada e neveiro


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Mar 2009 às 07:50)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu nublado e chuva fraca, temperatura nos 10°C. O vento "sopra" fraco/moderado com rajadas, mas nada de extraordinário. A pressão é que desceu bem, às 0h era de 1020mb e às 6:30 já estava nos 1013mb. Prec. 3mm


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 08:25)

Bom dia

Por aqui registo neste momento 6,7ºC, chuva e vento forte.


----------



## C.R (4 Mar 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia. Eh pah! As koisas alteraram-se aqui no forum, mas acho que estava melhor anteriormente... Esta e a minha opiniao! Lol. Bem, por aqui, nada de especial. Vento fraco a moderado por vezes com rajadas mais fortes. Ceu muito nublado e por vezes com chuviscos que nao molham o chao! O dia vai continuar sempre assim? Ou de tarde vem a chuva? Ela ja faz falta. Ja nao aparece ha kuase 4 semanas! Ah, eskeci-me de referir que estao 7C...


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 11:16)

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo, o vento tem sido uma constante e a temperatura continua estagnada em 6,7ºC.

Neste momento volta a chover com vento e 6,7ºC de temperatura.

5,6ºC de mínima esta madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes,por aqui de manhã parece que prometia com o céu totalmente encoberto com alguns aguaceiros tocado a vento.

Mas foi de pouca duração a logo pelas 9.00h abriu e nunca mais choveu,neste momento o ceú continua muito nublado com o sol aparecer por vezes,o vento continua forte máxima rajada até ao momento 43.5km/h pelas 11.24h.

Dados actuais 11.7ºc,pressão 1006.4hpa e 64%hr.


----------



## amarusp (4 Mar 2009 às 13:18)

Oliveira do Hospital: Períodos de chuva e vento moderado


----------



## *Dave* (4 Mar 2009 às 13:52)

Por aqui está uma ventania!

As árvores torcem-se todas... nem os caixotes do lixos escapam...


----------



## *Dave* (4 Mar 2009 às 13:56)




----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

Neste momento 7,3ºC e mais um aguaceiro com bastante vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2009 às 14:07)

Por aqui continua muito vento que dá uma sensação de muito grande.
O céu continua muito nublado,mas nada 

Dados actuais 11.9ºc com 64%hr.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mar 2009 às 14:32)

Tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A neve volta a marcar presença na Serra, estando já encerrada a estrada de acesso à Torre.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2009 às 15:07)

Por aqui, estão uns desagradáveis *7ºC* e uma ventania de fazer abanar tudo...


A minha mínima, hoje de manhã, ficou pelos 5,1ºC.





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

Ouvi à minutos na RFM que nevava em Vila Pouca de Aguiar... alguém confirma??









z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## kikofra (4 Mar 2009 às 15:32)

a elevacao que se ve na webcam da covilha esta a que altitude no topo?


----------



## joao paulo (4 Mar 2009 às 15:46)

kikofra disse:


> a elevacao que se ve na webcam da covilha esta a que altitude no topo?



Da esquerda para a direita, ou seja, direcção Norte, a cumeada da encosta está entre os  1320 Mts e os 1470 mts como um dos pontos mais altos, o topo a que se refere talvez seja o _Alto das Capinhas_ que estará nos 1370 Mts de altitude


----------



## kikofra (4 Mar 2009 às 15:52)

joao paulo disse:


> Da esquerda para a direita, ou seja, direcção Norte, a cumeada da encosta está entre os  1320 Mts e os 1470 mts como um dos pontos mais altos, o topo a que se refere talvez seja o _Alto das Capinhas_ que estará nos 1370 Mts de altitude



obrigado...


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 18:15)

Boas,

Registos de hoje:
Máxima 9,7ºC
Actual e mínima até ao momento: 4,1ºC
4,2mm
Rajada mais forte: 22,7Km/h


A temperatura actual já é interessante, se vier algum aguaceiro mais forte acho que ainda podemos ver neve
4,1ºC, 65%HR e 1004hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2009 às 18:34)

Boas tardes,por aqui o vento não deixa de soprar com rajadas muito fortes na casa dos 40/45km/h,visto daqui da janela do meu estáminé as arvores dos quintais dos meus vizinhos até vergam,até as cegonhas têm dificuldade em irem para os ninhos que ficam na cidade elas vêm de sul para norte contra o vento fartam-se de andar zizagues para irem em frente.

O céu continua muito nublado mas nada de .

Dados actuais 7.9ºc,pressão 1006.1hpa e 71%hr.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 18:39)

3,7ºC e a descer

Vamos esperar pela precipitação


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2009 às 18:39)

Brigantia disse:


> Rajada mais forte: 22,7Km/h



Esse anemómetro precisa de uns ajustes 

Aqui a rajada máxima foi de 59 km/h, e na estação do IM de certeza que foi mais.

A temperatura por aqui é de 3,3ºC, continua o vento forte (agora não tanto) de NW e céu muito nublado a oeste. Se essas nuvens avançassem, poderíamos ter alguma surpresa. A mínima é a temperatura actual e a máxima foi de 7,7ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 18:46)

Os brigantinos ainda podem ter sorte hoje

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0038&q=Bragança+forecast:hourly


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 19:00)

vinc7e disse:


> Os brigantinos ainda podem ter sorte hoje
> 
> http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0038&q=Bragança+forecast:hourly



Apesar de eu não gostar desse site acho que até podemos ter alguma sorte






> Elaboración: miércoles 04 de marzo de 2009 a las 19:00
> Validez: jueves 05 de marzo de 2009 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
> 
> Predicción
> ...


© AEMET







> Elaborado: miércoles 04 de marzo de 2009 a las 19:50
> Validez: jueves 05 de marzo de 2009 a las 00:00
> Fenómenos previstos
> Nivel de riesgo importante
> ...


© AEMET







Curiosamente o IM não tem qualquer aviso de neve para o distrito de Bragança


3,7ºC, 65%HR e 1004hPa.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

Brigantia disse:


> Curiosamente o IM não tem qualquer aviso de neve para o distrito de Bragança
> 
> 
> 3,7ºC, 65%HR e 1004hPa.




E o IM tem algum distrito em alerta por causa da neve? não consigo ver os alertas no site no IM...

com a temperatura que vocês têm ai a esta hora...têm boas hipoteses de ver o elemento branco...durante a noite..

boa sorte


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2009 às 19:13)

Boas 

Neste momento registo 4.2ºC aqui em Bragança


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

vinc7e disse:


> E o IM tem algum distrito em alerta por causa da neve? não consigo ver os alertas no site no IM...
> 
> com a temperatura que vocês têm ai a esta hora...têm boas hipoteses de ver o elemento branco...durante a noite..
> 
> boa sorte



Viana, Braga, Vila Real, Guarda e Castelo Branco.


----------



## amarusp (4 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

2,6ºC na estação do meu conterraneo Tclor!!!


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 19:21)

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e 4,0ºC.

No fim da tarde, dei uma volta até Montesinho e apanhei lá muito vento e também alguma neve. Na viagem de volta a neve foi caindo até a aldeia de França, que fica a uma altitude de 700 metros aproximadamente. Mais para sul, em direcção a Bragança, a precipitação deixou de se verificar.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 19:21)

MSantos disse:


> Boas
> 
> Neste momento registo 4.2ºC aqui em Bragança



Na nossa zona a temperatura já está um pouco mais baixa

Situação actual da cidade...





© wunderground.com


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 19:48)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e 4,0ºC.
> 
> No fim da tarde, dei uma volta até Montesinho e apanhei lá muito vento e também alguma neve. Na viagem de volta a neve foi caindo até a aldeia de França, que fica a uma altitude de 700 metros aproximadamente. Mais para sul, em direcção a Bragança, a precipitação deixou de se verificar.



Se o vento ficar de noroeste, é bem provável que neve aí em Bragança, doutra forma terão de ir à serra de Nogueira, para o lado das antenas...


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 19:55)

Está a intensificar-se a precipitação a NO de Bragança...






© AEMET


3,1ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2009 às 20:02)

Brigantia disse:


> 3,7ºC e a descer
> 
> Vamos esperar pela precipitação



e ela vem?


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2009 às 20:07)

boa noite por aqui dia Invernoso com bastante vento chuva e granizo, rajada máxima de 62.6 km/h 16mm até agora.
neste momento caem uns aguaceiros


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2009 às 20:44)

Recebi agora um telefonema de um amigo que está em Rossas e está a nevar!


----------



## C.R (4 Mar 2009 às 20:45)

Por aqui, ja teve mais frio do que esta agora, durante a tarde quando soprava o vento a temperatura caiu ate aos 3.5C, e cairam uns aguaceiros fracos esporadicos, neste momento estao 5C (aprox.)  e kuase nao ha vento e ceu nublado. Ou seja, um dia sem interesse nenhum, pelo menos por aqui, tirando apenas o vento que soprou temporariamente com intensidade durante a manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Mar 2009 às 20:59)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco, como de resto tem acontecido com alguma frequência durante a tarde, mas mal dão para registar algo que se veja, desde as 15h até agora só registei 0.7mm, valem-me os 5mm registados durante a noite e manhã e que faz o total de *5.7mm*.

A temperatura está nos *6.9ºC* (mínima do dia), a rajada máxima foi de *50.4km/h* (penso que não foi mau, pois não vivo no litoral nem nas "terras altas").

PS: Espero que a Estrela continue branquinha depois desta situação, pois até dá gosto olhar para a serra assim. Já agora, que também neva-se qualquer coisa em Bragança (pois é sempre bom ouvir o pessoal de lá dar essa novidade).


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 21:04)

3,0ºC e chuva fraca por aqui.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2009 às 21:11)

Dan disse:


> 3,0ºC e chuva fraca por aqui.



Talvez se passa-se um aguaçeiro mais vigoroso, a neve poderia aparecer...
Em Rossas continua a nevar...
Lá vou eu ter que pegar no carro e ir dar um giro...


----------



## kikofra (4 Mar 2009 às 21:12)

Dan disse:


> 3,0ºC e chuva fraca por aqui.



a temperatura esta a descer por causa da chegada da chuva?


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 21:20)

kikofra disse:


> a temperatura esta a descer por causa da chegada da chuva?



Sim, 2,9ºC e começa a passar a sleet.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2009 às 21:21)

Sim a temperatura está a descer...2.4º


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2009 às 21:26)

Está a nevar bem a partir dos 800 m, mas é só entrar na cidade que a precipitação reduz-se drasticamente, quase parece que existe um escudo anti-chuva na cidade... 

Temperatura actual de 2,4ºC com chuva fraca.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2009 às 21:28)

Fil disse:


> Está a nevar bem a partir dos 800 m, mas é só entrar na cidade que a precipitação reduz-se drasticamente, quase parece que existe um escudo anti-chuva na cidade...
> 
> Temperatura actual de 2,4ºC com chuva fraca.



foste até onde?


----------



## Bgc (4 Mar 2009 às 21:31)

Boa noite.

Neve fraca, por aqui.


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2009 às 21:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> foste até onde?



Uns 2 Km depois do cruzamento para Nogueira, cheguei no máximo a uns 820 m. Nevava a partir dos 750 m +/-, mas lá havia bastante precipitação. Foi só chegar à rotunda das Cantarias que passou logo a chuvisco. Eu estou a 740 m e ainda não consegui ver um floco no meio da chuva. E até consigo ver a lua atrás das nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2009 às 21:38)

Boas,por aqui o vento já acalmou bastante mas ainda continua moderado.

O céu está pouco nublado com a temperatura nos 8.2ºc.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 21:41)

Fil disse:


> Uns 2 Km depois do cruzamento para Nogueira, cheguei no máximo a uns 820 m. Nevava a partir dos 750 m +/-, mas lá havia bastante precipitação. Foi só chegar à rotunda das Cantarias que passou logo a chuvisco. Eu estou a 740 m e ainda não consegui ver um floco no meio da chuva. E até consigo ver a lua atrás das nuvens.



Estou convencido que quando o vento rodar mais para norte a cota de neve vai lá para os 600 metros, o que apanha a cidade


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2009 às 21:47)

Por aqui caem alguns aguaceiros puxados a vento da encosta que trazem umas farrapas perdida pena a temperatura não descer mais


----------



## DRC (4 Mar 2009 às 21:56)

Alguém sabe como é que está o tempo na Guarda?
Neva por lá?


----------



## *Marta* (4 Mar 2009 às 22:00)

Boa noite!

Na Guarda, para já, temos sleet.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 22:04)

Segundo o GFS não vai faltar a precipitação.


2,7ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2009 às 22:08)

Penso que segundo os modelos Bragança seria a cidade com mais probabilidades de ver neve, isto falando de cidades e não de montes, continuo com esperança de ver algo esta noite e  certamente que irei sacrificar umas horas de sono para ver talvez um dos últimos episódios desta temporada! Só um desabafo...a maior parte das pessoas não compreende esta paixão...mas só eu sei porque nestas noites não fico em casa!!!


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

Neste momento registo *2,6ºC*, que é a mínima do dia. A máxima ficou nos 8,8ºC.

Humidade: *86% *

Pressão: *1003.9hPa  * (estável)

Precipitação do dia: 3,3mm




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 22:18)

Esta tarde junto à aldeia de Montesinho.

Neve e bastante vento.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

Bom vídeo, *Dan*. 
Ainda viram neve, nada mau.
Foi um vídeo gravado sob um belo windchill.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2009 às 22:23)

Bom registo Dan!!!

Daqui da cidade, ao final da tarde, já se via muita acumulação na serra de Montezinho, junto ás eólicas.






z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## C.R (4 Mar 2009 às 22:44)

4C e um aguaceiro que fez ver aos chuviscos que caíram durante o dia... O vento já sopra com alguma intensidade o que estará a potenciar a descida da temperatura. Pessoal, já agora para a próxima noite e amanha, será que as coisas vão animar?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2009 às 22:48)

Por aqui continua neste o céu muito nublado,ainda com vento moderado e 8.8ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.5/12.8ºc.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Aguaceiro mais intenso neste momento(1mm), vamos ver se passa a neve.

2,6ºC e 93%HR


----------



## amarusp (4 Mar 2009 às 23:07)

O dia foi(e continua a ser) de chuva (42,7mm acumulados) e temperatura actual 3,9ºC


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2009 às 23:12)

Brigantia disse:


> Segundo o GFS não vai faltar a precipitação.



Mas a temperatura a 850 hPa vai subir para positivos quando a precipitação for mais abundante. É incrível como ficamos tantas vezes na fronteira da neve.

Aqui vê-se flocos entre a chuva e não parece querer passar disso. Estou com 2,1ºC há mais de meia hora.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Mar 2009 às 23:14)

Por aqui chuva fraca acompanhada de vento moderado.
Temp. *8.5ºC*

Ficam já os *Extremos de Hoje*, visto que a temperatura está em subida.

*Mínima: 6.9ºC
Máxima: 12.1ºC*

A rajada máxima até ver ficou-se pelos *50.4 km*, quanto à precipitação até ao momento *5.7mm*


----------



## amarusp (4 Mar 2009 às 23:34)

Chuva moderada a forte acompanhada por vento moderado


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 23:57)

Aqui a temperatura subiu um pouco e agora parece ser só chuva com 2,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

1,9ºC / 8,0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

Por aqui o vento aumentou um pouco, com uma rajada de 48.2km/h e vento médio nos 31.7km/h. A precipitação hoje ficou-se pelos 6.2mm. Uma correcção, a minha máxima foi de 11.2°C e não 12.1°C como tinha dito anteriormente.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

Bem parece que por aqui a hipótese de ver neve na cidade foi ultrapassada, a esperança reside na madrugada ou inicio da manhã em que segundo o GFS a temperatura a 850 hpa poderá descer até aos -1 ou -2, até lá boas para todos e sonhos cor de neve!


----------



## Fil (5 Mar 2009 às 00:09)

Dan disse:


> Aqui a temperatura subiu um pouco e agora parece ser só chuva com 2,2ºC.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> 1,9ºC / 8,0ºC



Aqui não para de subir, já vai em 2,8ºC. Os extremos do dia foram 2,1ºC / 7,7ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Mar 2009 às 00:15)

Fil disse:


> Aqui não para de subir, já vai em 2,8ºC. Os extremos do dia foram 2,1ºC / 7,7ºC.



Era bom que se cumprisse o ditado: "quanto mais sobe maior é o tombo"!


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Mar 2009 às 07:36)

Por aqui noite  agitada com vento forte e alguma chuva, tendo registado uma rajada de 61km/h e 11mm de precipitação. Houve alguns danos materiais, mas à partida nada de grave. Por agora continua a chuva fraca ainda com algum vento. T:8.5°C


----------



## amarusp (5 Mar 2009 às 07:42)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado, neste momento não chove.


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2009 às 08:13)

Bom dia

Por aqui vai chovendo com um ou outro floco muito derretido lá pelo meio.

3,0ºC por agora.


----------



## DMartins (5 Mar 2009 às 08:58)

Dan, em Burgos, neva largo. Vejam a Webcam...


----------



## Z13 (5 Mar 2009 às 09:27)

Mínima de +2,5ºC.

Neste momento registo *+3,7ºC* e já se vai observando o sol por entre as núvens.

Durante a noite recolhi 4mm de chuva.






z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2009 às 12:31)

Boas tardes,por aqui o vento continua forte e por vezes assustador.

O céu neste momento está pouco nublado com o sol aparecer por vezes entre as nuvens.

Dados actuais 11.6ºc,pressão1011.3hpa e 65%hr.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Mar 2009 às 13:45)

off topic...neve copiosamente em burgos: http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2009 às 13:52)

Serra da Nogueira, por volta do meio dia, a 1200m de altitude.




Alguns minutos depois.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2009 às 14:02)

Boas,por aqui continua o vendaval há solta,o céu entre o muito e o pouco nublado.Com a temperatura nos 12.7ºc,máxima rajada até ao momento 62.6km/h pelas 9.20h da manhã.


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2009 às 14:03)

Mas antes do nevão, por alguns minutos, ainda apareceu o sol.


----------



## Serrano (5 Mar 2009 às 14:03)

Mais um aguaceiro na Covilhã, com a temperatura a descer até aos 6 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Continua a nevar na Serra, mantendo-se encerrada a estrada para a Torre.


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2009 às 14:40)

Excelentes registos Dan


----------



## Z13 (5 Mar 2009 às 15:39)

Excelentes Dan!!!

Conseguiste subir até ao cimo??


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2009 às 15:53)

Z13 disse:


> Excelentes Dan!!!
> 
> Conseguiste subir até ao cimo??



Sim, as fotos dos carvalhos com sincelo são do ponto mais alto da Serra.

A descida é que foi complicada, o nevão voltou a cobrir a estrada 



Neste momento 3,7ºC e um aguaceiro que traz muito vento e algum sleet.


----------



## Z13 (5 Mar 2009 às 15:54)

Caiu um aguaceiro e, em minutos, a temperatura desceu a pique dos 8,8ºC para os 5,1ºC 





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (5 Mar 2009 às 16:26)

Estes aguaceiros da treta nunca são o suficientemente longos de modo a que a chuva passe a neve, a temperatura desce abruptamente mas quando se dá por ela já está o céu azul de novo... Depois de hoje, acho que não voltamos a ter outra oportunidade até ao próximo outono/inverno.

Bem, neste momento tenho 4,4ºC, a mínima foi de 2,0ºC e a máxima de 6,7ºC. A precipitação acumulada é de 4,7 mm.


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2009 às 17:08)

Fil disse:


> Estes aguaceiros da treta nunca são o suficientemente longos de modo a que a chuva passe a neve, a temperatura desce abruptamente mas quando se dá por ela já está o céu azul de novo... Depois de hoje, acho que não voltamos a ter outra oportunidade até ao próximo outono/inverno.
> 
> Bem, neste momento tenho 4,4ºC, a mínima foi de 2,0ºC e a máxima de 6,7ºC. A precipitação acumulada é de 4,7 mm.



Ainda o ano passado na Páscoa estive em Montalegre, avancei por Espanha até à Puebla sempre a nevar, só quando entrei em Portugal para Bragança é que parou.

Como vês, ainda há esperança


----------



## Minho (5 Mar 2009 às 17:22)

Dan disse:


> Mas antes do nevão, por alguns minutos, ainda apareceu o sol.



Lindas! 
Já estava com saudades!
Não sei como vou aguentar no verão


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2009 às 17:49)

Apesar da neve, a Primavera vai ganhando terreno.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aqui 4,5ºC e o céu com poucas nuvens.

7,2ºC de máxima hoje.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Mar 2009 às 18:20)

Dan disse:


> Mas antes do nevão, por alguns minutos, ainda apareceu o sol.



Excelentes fotos *Dan*
Apesar de não ligar muito a neve é sempre bom ver umas boas fotos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2009 às 18:37)

Boas fotos *Dan*

Dia de hoje foi marcado pelo vento e por aguaceiros 
Neste momento registo 5.3ºC


----------



## amarusp (5 Mar 2009 às 19:29)

Hoje fiz um desvio de 14 Km (ida e volta) e entrei na EN 339 entre o cruzamento de Loriga e Lagoa Comprida. Existe acumulação de neve só a partir dos 1300m, as fotos foram tiradas ás 18 horas a 1400m.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

amarusp disse:


> Hoje fiz um desvio de 14 Km (ida e volta) e entrei na EN 339 entre o cruzamento de Loriga e Lagoa Comprida. Existe acumulação de neve só a partir dos 1300m, as fotos foram tiradas ás 18 horas a 1400m.



parabéns pela motivação e pela ideia!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Mar 2009 às 21:51)

Fil disse:


> Estes aguaceiros da treta nunca são o suficientemente longos de modo a que a chuva passe a neve, a temperatura desce abruptamente mas quando se dá por ela já está o céu azul de novo... Depois de hoje, acho que não voltamos a ter outra oportunidade até ao próximo outono/inverno.
> 
> Bem, neste momento tenho 4,4ºC, a mínima foi de 2,0ºC e a máxima de 6,7ºC. A precipitação acumulada é de 4,7 mm.



Eu também começo a acreditar que está a terminar...apesar de ter esperanças de pelo menos mais um evento de frio e neve , talvez não na cidade mas pelo menos nas serras que nos rodeiam... de qualquer das formas desde que vivo em Bragança, foi o ano mais agitado em termos metereológicos  que tive, e apenas por desabafo na altura de escolher a minha vida profissional tive uma proposta fabulosa de Aveiro, mas sempre ouvi falar desde pequenino nos invernos de Bragança e como tal foi uma das condicionantes queme fez optar e desde já nada arrependido, pois além do clima, temos a gastronomia e as gentes da terra, que justificam a escolha.
Planos para o fim-de-semana:
Sábado vou até San-Isidro esquiar um pouco (260Km de Bragança) 28 Km de pistas.
Domingo: Almoço na Puebla com subida ao lago de Peces (Alt. +-2100m) para a pequenita arrastar o "cuzito na neve"! E já agora sexta , fico milionário porque me sai o Euromilhões!!!


----------



## amarusp (5 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

3,8ºC, vento fraco e nada de chuva.
Até amanhã


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

boas

boas fotografias,  

abraços


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2009 às 22:46)

Boas noites,céu limpo com o vento ainda moderado.

Dados actuais 8.4ºc,pressão 1015.6hpa e 62%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0/12.8ºc precipitação 0.5mm.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 22:57)

Boas fotos   Das ultimas se não as ultimas da temporada


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2009 às 23:07)

Excelentes fotos, malta!!

Este inverno tem sido um fartote!


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

O dia foi marcado pelo vento que soprou moderado a forte durante todo o dia chegando mesmo a provocar danos materiais. Registei uma rajada de 61.2 km/h. Chuva durante a noite e alguma de manhã, tendo registado 12.2mm. Tmín: 7.5°C e Tmáx: 11.8°C


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

4,4ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens.

Extremos de hoje:

2,5ºC / 7,2ºC


----------



## amarusp (6 Mar 2009 às 07:50)

Bom  dia,
priodos de chuva,


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 09:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> Domingo: Almoço na Puebla com subida ao lago de Peces (Alt. +-2100m) para a pequenita arrastar o "cuzito na neve"! E já agora sexta , fico milionário porque me sai o Euromilhões!!!



 Óptima programa, ferreira5 Permite apenas uma pequena correcção, informação dada pelo nosso amigo espanhol Pek: O Lago dos Peixes, onde estive no Carnaval, está só a 1.695 metros de altitude. Diverte-te


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2009 às 13:58)

Veterano disse:


> Óptima programa, ferreira5 Permite apenas uma pequena correcção, informação dada pelo nosso amigo espanhol Pek: O Lago dos Peixes, onde estive no Carnaval, está só a 1.695 metros de altitude. Diverte-te



Exactamente, 2127 metros tem a Peña Trevinca, o ponto mais alto dessa área, mas já fica a várias horas de caminhada partindo do lago dos Peixes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2009 às 14:00)

Boas tardes,por aqui a manhã têm sido entre o muito nublado e pouco,com o vento já intensificar de velocidade na casa dos 30km/h.

Dados actuais 14.6ºc,pressão 1017.8hpa e 73%hr.


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 14:13)

Dan disse:


> Exactamente, 2127 metros tem a Peña Trevinca, o ponto mais alto dessa área, mas já fica a várias horas de caminhada partindo do lago dos Peixes.



E já agora Dan, não sendo propriamente on-topic, porque não organizar uma caminhada até esse pico, mais para a Primavera? Aí é que eu gostaria de tirar umas fotos


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

Por aqui céu totalmente coberto por nuvens médias/baixas e chuviscos. Temperatura nos *11.6°C*, a HR está nos *89%*, o vento nos *13.0km/h* e Pressão nos 1*023mb*. Quanto à precipitaçao acumulada desde as 0h vai nos *2.7mm*.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2009 às 15:54)

Veterano disse:


> E já agora Dan, não sendo propriamente on-topic, porque não organizar uma caminhada até esse pico, mais para a Primavera? Aí é que eu gostaria de tirar umas fotos



Magnífica ideia 

É só marcar o dia 



Penã Trevinca no passado dia 22 de Fevereiro. 





Avançando alguns quilometros a partir da lagoa do peixes e esta montanha torna-se visível.


----------



## jonaslor (6 Mar 2009 às 16:04)

Céu muito nublado. por agora nao chove.


Só por coincidencia e peço desculpa pelo off-topic , temos uma foto tirada no dia 22/2/2009 em Penã Trevinca.
Deixo uma tirada no mesmo dia na Serra da Estrela, no inicio do Vale de Loriga:


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2009 às 16:17)

jonaslor disse:


> Céu muito nublado. por agora nao chove.
> 
> 
> Só por coincidencia e peço desculpa pelo off-topic , temos uma foto tirada no dia 22/2/2009 em Penã Trevinca.
> Deixo uma tirada no mesmo dia na Serra da Estrela, no inicio do Vale de Loriga:



Muito bonita a foto

Uma vez, em Janeiro de 1996, tentei subir essa garganta a partir de Loriga, mas desatou a nevar intensamente e tive de voltar para trás, nem passei dos 1300/1400m


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2009 às 16:18)

Veterano disse:


> E já agora Dan, não sendo propriamente on-topic, porque não organizar uma caminhada até esse pico, mais para a Primavera? Aí é que eu gostaria de tirar umas fotos





Dan disse:


> Magnífica ideia
> 
> É só marcar o dia
> 
> ...



Mais um que se mostra disponível para a dita caminhada . Tem alguns locais de escalada ou só caminhada mesmo? 

Por terras transmontanas pelo que vejo nem uma gota. Que fiasco o gfs para hoje, precipitação praticamente apenas no Centro do país.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2009 às 16:20)

actioman disse:


> Mais um que se mostra disponível para a dita caminhada . Tem alguns locais de escalada ou só caminhada mesmo?




É só caminhada mesmo e não é muito complicada


----------



## granizus (6 Mar 2009 às 16:59)

Também me inscrevo desde já!

Abraço e bom fds


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2009 às 19:42)

Boas noitespor aqui continua a saga do vento forte,céu limpo com 10.9ºc.


----------



## Mago (6 Mar 2009 às 19:43)

Boa Noite
Sigo com 9ºC


----------



## Z13 (6 Mar 2009 às 21:26)

Resumo do dia:

Temp. Mínima 4,2ºC

Temp. Máxima 15,4ºC

Tamp. actual *10,6ºC*

HR *72%*

Pressão Atm *1017 hPa *(a subir)

Precipitação *0 mm*






z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Mar 2009 às 21:47)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui continua o céu nublado, como de resto tem estado durante todo o dia, pensei que ia ter boas abertas mas nem o sol espreitou e até chuviscou.

*T: 10.4ºC
P:1023mb
HR:92%
Prec.: 2.7 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2009 às 21:56)

Por aqui vamos com algumas nuvens baixas e com o vento mais fraco.

Dados actuais 10.9ºc,pressão 1019.8hpa e 85%hr.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2009 às 22:14)

Algum chuvisco e ainda 10,5ºC.

Extremos do dia:

4,5ºC / 14,6ºC 

Destaque para a forte subida da temperatura máxima, de ontem para hoje, possivelmente devido a algum efeito de Foehn.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Céu pouco nublado com o vento ainda moderado de W,temperatura nos 11.6ºc e 82%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.3/17.3ºc.


----------



## tclor (6 Mar 2009 às 23:20)

Mantém-se o nevoeiro denso que persiste há largas horas, com chuva a acompanhar. 

Nesta altura: 7,7ºC e 97% de humidade.

Extremos do dia: 8,4ºC/4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Mar 2009 às 00:08)

Por aqui o céu encoberto continua com um ligeiro chuvisco. Tmín: 7.8°C e Tmáx: 12.5°C. Precipitação acumulada: 2.7mm. Rajada máx: 43.2km/h.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Mar 2009 às 00:17)

Vi agora o post com os extremos de temperatura do nosso amigo ALBIMETEO e reparei na diferença da minha máxima em relação à dele na capital de distrito. Esta na ordem dos 5°C, isto explica-se talvez devido à falta de sol hoje aqui, penso eu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2009 às 09:01)

Bons dias,por aqui o dia acordou totalmente limpo com vento fraco com a temperatura já a subir actual 12.9ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2009 às 10:15)

Por aqui a temperatura não para de subir actual 15.9ºc com vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2009 às 11:40)

Continua a subir a temperatura actual 17.9ºc com vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2009 às 13:44)

Boashoje por aqui é sempre a subir,e já dei para tenho uma nespereira no quintal fui-me a ela ficou reduzida a mais de metade do tamanho.

Dados actuais,céu limpo com o vento fraco de E,a temperatura 21.8ºc e 36%hr.

Então o pessoal do interior foi tudo a para neve


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2009 às 14:51)

A Primavera tem destas coisas. Há dois dias um wind chill próximo de -10ºC nos montes aqui à volta e hoje um dia quase de Verão.

19,0ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens. 

Mínima de 8,2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Mar 2009 às 15:52)

Por aqui depois do dia ter começado ainda com algumas nuvens o céu ficou pouco nublado ao longo da manhã e foi ver a temperatura subir estando agora nos 19.2°C. Grande diferença entre o dia de ontem em que não ultrapassei os 12.5°C e o sol não apareceu e o dia de hoje.

Deixo aqui duas fotos... a primeira do dia de ontem e a segunda do dia de hoje para complementar o que disse.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2009 às 16:06)

Por aqui se continua de céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco com a temperatura nos 22.5ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2009 às 19:44)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo,ainda com uma temperatura de 17.7ºc com vento fraco.


----------



## Fil (7 Mar 2009 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui tenho uma temperatura de 11,1ºC, com céu praticamente limpo e finalmente quase sem vento.

A máxima foi de 18,9ºC (a mais alta do ano) e a mínima de 7,4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Mar 2009 às 21:28)

Hoje tivemos por aqui um autêntico dia de verão!

Tmín: +7,4ºC

Tmáx: +23,4ºC 

Tactual: *+11,4ºC*

Pressão: *1021 hPa *(estável)

HR: *65%*





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

Por aqui ainda só nos 15.0ºc com o vento a notar-se mais.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.6/22.6ºc máxima do ano.


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

Céu limpo e 8,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

8,1ºC / 19,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2009 às 00:24)

A máxima em Bragança foi bastante elevada. 
E ainda na semana passada a neve esteve bem proxima
Adoro o clima de extremos de Bragança


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 7,2ºC.

3,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2009 às 10:16)

Bons diascéu limpo e vento muito fraco de E,a temperatura vai subindo em grande força,portanto mais um dia de primavera aqui pela zona.

Dados actuais 17.9ºc,pressão 1020.2hpa e 56%hr.


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2009 às 11:36)

Céu quase sem nuvens e já 13,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2009 às 13:41)

Céu limpo por aqui,mas a sul já se vê uma fina camada de nuvens altas,vento vai fraco com a temperatura nos 21.1ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2009 às 14:38)

Boa Tarde!

Neste momento:

*Céu Limpo
T:17ºC
V:9.4km/h
P:1023mb*

Extremos do dia 07/03/09

*Tmín:10.2ºC
Tmáx:19.2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui depois do dia ter começado ainda com algumas nuvens o céu ficou pouco nublado ao longo da manhã e foi ver a temperatura subir estando agora nos 19.2°C. Grande diferença entre o dia de ontem em que não ultrapassei os 12.5°C e o sol não apareceu e o dia de hoje.
> 
> Deixo aqui duas fotos... a primeira do dia de ontem e a segunda do dia de hoje para complementar o que disse.



Que contraste espectacular!


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2009 às 16:57)

Um pouco mais fresco hoje com 17,6ºC de máxima (ontem registei 19,5ºC).

Por agora 16,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2009 às 17:30)

Céu limpovento fraco com 21.6ºc.


----------



## Gongas (8 Mar 2009 às 18:29)

Ninguém tem fotos da Serra da Estrela este fim-de-semana? como estará, neve a partir de que altitude?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2009 às 18:41)

Por aqui continua céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas a sul daqui,vento muito fraco.

Dados actuais 17.8ºc,pressão 1017.2hpa e 63%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.1/23.8ºc nova máxima.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

Gongas disse:


> Ninguém tem fotos da Serra da Estrela este fim-de-semana? como estará, neve a partir de que altitude?



Na imagem do MODIS de hoje, vê-se uma área bastante considerável de neve na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2009 às 21:12)

Por aqui a temperatura teima em não descer actual 16.1ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

Por aqui o vento começou a sentir-se mais moderado de NW/N.

Dados actuais 14.3ºc,pressão 1018.7hpa e 55%hr.


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Céu limpo e 9,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

3,0ºC / 17,6ºC


----------



## Z13 (8 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Dia primaveril, mas mais fresco do que ontem!

Tmín: +0,9ºC

Tmáx: +19,8ºC

Tactual: *+5,3ºC*

Pressão: *1022 hPa *(estável)

HR: *79%*





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2009 às 11:11)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 9,4ºC.


Mínima de 2,5ºC esta madrugada.


----------



## Serrano (9 Mar 2009 às 14:14)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 18.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2009 às 14:14)

Boas tardesmais um dia de céu limpo,o vento neste momento está fraco mas têm soprado moderado toda a manhã de E.

Quanto a temperaturas,cá continuamos tempo agradável fazendo inveja a muita gente de outras latitudes.

Tempo actual 20.5ºc,pressão 1020.1hpa e 38%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mar 2009 às 17:40)

Boas Tardes! Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo com uma temperatura agradável, tendo batido hoje a máxima do ano. Agora sigo com 19.5°C e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2009 às 19:04)

Boas,mais um dia passado com muito sole céu limpo.

Por aqui hoje quanto a temperaturas o termômetro foi mais brando em relação ao dia de ontem,mais suave para época em que estamos.

Dados actuais 17.4ºc,pressão 1020.4hpa e 42%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.6ºc/21.2ºc.


----------



## amarusp (9 Mar 2009 às 19:55)

Boa noite,
para já uma noite agradável: 11,1ºC, depois de uma máxima de 17,7 ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

Céu limpo e 11,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,5ºC / 16,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2009 às 21:41)

Céu limpo,o vento vai fraco de N,com 15.6ºc.


----------



## Z13 (9 Mar 2009 às 22:11)

Por aqui, mais um dia primaveril, mas desta vez com uma temperatura mínima negativa, de -0,6ºC, e uma temperatura máxima de +19,6ºC.

Neste momento registo *+6,4ºC*

Pressão: *1023 hPa *(estável)

HR: *60%*






Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Mar 2009 às 22:13)

Boa noite

Por aqui vamos com a noite calma. Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temp: 17,3º C (tendência para descer)
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1015 hPa


----------



## ACalado (9 Mar 2009 às 22:28)

Boas por aqui dia primaveril com muito sol e uns agradáveis 21ºc de máxima por agora 10.2ºc


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2009 às 23:18)

Relâmpago disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui vamos com a noite calma. Céu limpo e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



Sei que és rápido, Relâmpago, mas como conseguiste fazer passar Lisboa para o Interior Norte e Centro?


----------



## Fil (9 Mar 2009 às 23:39)

Boas. Neste momento estou com 6,8ºC, céu limpo e vento zero. A máxima foi de 15,1ºC e a mínima de 2,3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mar 2009 às 00:04)

Por aqui o céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens altas e temperatura nos 10.9°C.  Tmín: 7.8°C e Tmáx: 21.2°C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2009 às 00:06)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui o céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens altas e temperatura nos 10.9°C.  Tmín: 7.8°C e Tmáx: 21.2°C



Penso que talvez também pertenças à divisão do Litoral Centro, pois o distrito de Coimbra também lá está mencionado.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mar 2009 às 00:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Penso que talvez também pertenças à divisão do Litoral Centro...


Apesar da minha freguesia fazer fronteira com os distritos de Leiria e Santarém não deixo de pertencer ao distrito de Castelo Branco.


----------



## amarusp (10 Mar 2009 às 07:30)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo, aproxima-se mais um dia primaveril!


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mar 2009 às 07:37)

Bom dia! Mais um dia de sol e céu pouco nublado ou limpo,  a temperatura está nos 9.0°C.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 08:09)

ac_cernax disse:


> Apesar da minha freguesia fazer fronteira com os distritos de Leiria e Santarém não deixo de pertencer ao distrito de Castelo Branco.



Aqui está a prova


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2009 às 09:37)

ac_cernax disse:


> Apesar da minha freguesia fazer fronteira com os distritos de Leiria e Santarém não deixo de pertencer ao distrito de Castelo Branco.



Ao sabor das curvas do Zêzere é de facto isso que se verifica. A freguesia de Cernache do Bonjardim é a última do distrito de Castelo Branco, sendo que se estende em língua por uma extensa área até à albufeira do rio, onde começa então o Distrito de Santarém. Saindo da freguesia para Norte e passando a barragem da Bouçã atinge-se o distrito de Leiria pelo concelho de Figueiró dos Vinhos.
Nos termos climáticos da discussão a freguesia, pequena no mapa de Portugal, é suficiente grande para ter influência e características do distrito a que faz parte, mas sobretudo das limítrofes dos quais se encontra tão próximo


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2009 às 10:14)

Bom dia

Por aqui 8,4ºC e um céu limpo com as primeiras andorinhas que vejo este ano 

Mínima de 0,9ºC com alguma geada esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2009 às 12:31)

Boas tardesmais um dia de céu limpo,vento fraco de E.

Dados actuais 20.1ºc,pessão 1023.1hpa só 31%hr.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2009 às 12:54)

Às 11h, Moimenta da Beira destacava-se pelo calor.
E com 21,3ºC era a estação mais quente do país!
Uns quilómetros a nordeste, Moncorvo estava apenas com 10,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2009 às 13:00)

AnDré disse:


> Às 11h, Moimenta da Beira destacava-se pelo calor.
> E com 21,3ºC era a estação mais quente do país!
> Uns quilómetros a nordeste, Moncorvo estava apenas com 10,5ºC.



Talvez nevoeiro.

Por aqui 15,7ºC e o céu sem nuvens.


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Mar 2009 às 14:17)

Veterano disse:


> Sei que és rápido, Relâmpago, mas como conseguiste fazer passar Lisboa para o Interior Norte e Centro?



Epá, tens razão 
A mente foi muito rápida, especialmente quando temos as origens/família no Norte. Agora não vale a pena mudar o post. Terei mais atenção para a próxima.

Um abraço.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

Céu limpinho e azulinho com vento fraquinho,quando é que mudamos de tôm,não se vê de jeitos

Por aqui o termómetro também vai subindo mais que ontem actual 22.0ºc.

Até logo.


----------



## Z13 (10 Mar 2009 às 15:05)

Céu limpo e +21,8ºC , por aqui

Já sabe bem andar sem casacos!!!





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (10 Mar 2009 às 15:07)

Ahhh!

E tive mais uma mínima negativa, *-0,9ºC* logo de manhã.

Saio de casa com casacos e durante a tarde tenho que os encostar em qualquer lado!!!!






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mar 2009 às 16:22)

vitamos disse:


> Ao sabor das curvas do Zêzere é de facto isso que se verifica. A freguesia de Cernache do Bonjardim é a última do distrito de Castelo Branco, sendo que se estende em língua por uma extensa área até à albufeira do rio, onde começa então o Distrito de Santarém. Saindo da freguesia para Norte e passando a barragem da Bouçã atinge-se o distrito de Leiria pelo concelho de Figueiró dos Vinhos.
> Nos termos climáticos da discussão a freguesia, pequena no mapa de Portugal, é suficiente grande para ter influência e características do distrito a que faz parte, mas sobretudo das limítrofes dos quais se encontra tão próximo



*Vitamos*, muito boa a tua descrição. Sem duvida.
Um conhecedor desta localidade que serviu de berço a D. Nuno Alvares Pereira e que está inserida numa das maiores manchas florestais da Europa e protegida por um conjunto de serras que formam uma muralha natural.

Dados Actuais:

*Céu Limpo
T:21.4ºC
V: 5.8km/h NW
P:1024mb*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2009 às 19:02)

Boas tardes,céu limpo e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 17.7ºc,pressão 1022.3hpa e 37%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.3ºc/22.9ºc.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2009 às 19:13)

Céu limpo e 15,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,9ºC / 18,8ºC


----------



## Brigantia (10 Mar 2009 às 20:55)

céu limpo, 10,1ºC, 48%HR e1025hPa.


----------



## Z13 (10 Mar 2009 às 22:33)

Resumo do dia:

*Temp mínima: -0,9ºC*

*Temp máxima: +22,5ºC*

Temp actual: *+6,0ºC*

HR: *63%*

Pressão: *1024 hPa *( estável )





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2009 às 23:07)

Céu limpo com vento nulo.

Dados actuais 13.7ºc só 38%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mar 2009 às 23:47)

Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo com uma temperatura algo elevada para a epoca, tendo mesmo sido atingida a máxima do ano até hoje. O dia começou fresco mas depois já deu para andar de manga curta. Tmín: 8.5°C e Tmáx: 22.6°C. Agora sigo com 12.3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2009 às 10:49)

Bons diaspor aqui o dia nasceu com algumas nuvens altas passageiras e o vento neste momento vai soprando de Este.

Dados actuais 17.8ºc,pressão 1023.4hpa e 38%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2009 às 12:32)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas,com vento fraco de E,temperatura vai nos 20.1ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Mar 2009 às 13:22)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado (apenas algumas nuvens altas) e temperatura nos 23.1 °C e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (11 Mar 2009 às 14:03)

Na Covilhã, o céu apresenta-se limpo, registando-se uma temperatura de 18.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2009 às 14:13)

Boas,algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco com 22.0ºc e 33%hr.


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

18,7ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.


2,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2009 às 15:22)

Vento nulo,com o termómetro nos 23:1ºc e 26%hr.


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2009 às 16:16)

20,0ºC e alguns cirrus.

20,2ºC de máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2009 às 17:47)

18,8ºC e alguns cirrus.


Extremos de hoje:

2,8ºC / 20,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

Boas noites,por aqui se continua de céu limpo e vento nulo.

Dados actuais 16.7ºc,pressão 1020.6hpa só 34%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.1ºc/23.4ºc.


----------



## amarusp (11 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Boa noite,
Máxima de 20ºC
Temperatura actual de 16,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

Por aqui tudo calmo com 14.8ºc mais 40%hr.


----------



## Z13 (11 Mar 2009 às 21:44)

*T mínima: +1,4ºC*

*T máxima: +24,2ºC*


T actual: *+8,7ºC*






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mar 2009 às 01:11)

Noite de luar, sem nuvens com a temperatura nos 12.3°C. Vento fraco nos 9.4 km/h de NE, HR de 58%. 

Ontem:
*Tmín: 8.0°C e Tmáx: 23.7°C.*


----------



## Fil (12 Mar 2009 às 02:05)

Boas, por aqui tenho neste momento 9,9ºC estancados, noite consideravelmente mais quente que as anteriores. Os extremos do dia foram de 4,7ºC / 19,0ºC.


----------



## amarusp (12 Mar 2009 às 07:31)

Bom dia,
Céu sem uma unica nuvem.


----------



## Black_Heart (12 Mar 2009 às 08:43)

Bom dia amigos e amigas.

Por aqui o céu encontra-se limpo, nuvens nem vê-las, eheh


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2009 às 11:15)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 15,4ºC.


Mínima de 3,8ºC com um pouco de geada.


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

Na passada quinta feira, mais ou menos a esta hora, eram estas as condições meteorológicas aqui perto a 1200m. 

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Hoje temos por aqui um dia quase de Verão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 11:57)

Belo contraste entre esta e a última semana.


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Belo contraste entre esta e a última semana.



 E quem sabe se nas próximas semanas não regressa o cenário das fotos


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mar 2009 às 13:22)

Mais um dia espectacular de sol sem nuvens mas com algum vento fraco (11.5km/h de SE). Temperatura nos 22.7°C e pressão nos 1024mb.


----------



## C.R (12 Mar 2009 às 15:32)

E por aqui nao se passa nada. Um dia abrasador, o mais quente deste ano... Quem diria, em pleno mes de Março estar tanto calor! 24C e ceu completamente limpo. Levanta agora uma ligeira brisa...


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2009 às 18:45)

Dia quente em Bragança

A esta hora a temperatura ainda está em 21.5ºC na minha estação...


----------



## Z13 (12 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

Mais do mesmo

Tmín: +1,6ºC

Tmáx: +23,2ºC


T actual: *+15,4ºC*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (12 Mar 2009 às 20:15)

Boa noite,
15,5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mar 2009 às 20:18)

Por aqui inicio de noite agradável. Sigo com céu limpo e a temperatura ainda nos 19.0°C. Nem parece estarmos ainda no Inverno (mesmo que no fim), onde anda o tempo mais "normal" para a época. É que já vi dias piores, em pleno Verão, para a praia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2009 às 22:54)

Boas noites,mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje o dia foi passado em Coimbra,posso dizer que por lá estava mesmo:,hehe:depois de um almoço na baixa e pelas 14h a subir a AV da Républica toda a pé foi bem custoso.

Dados actuais 16.6ºc,pressão 1022.2hpa e 39%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.8ºc/24.4ºc máxima do ano.


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2009 às 23:04)

Céu limpo e 11,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,5ºC / 20,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

Vento nulo com 15.9ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Mar 2009 às 00:58)

Céu limpo, temperatura nos 14.5°C e HR nos 32%. Vento fraco de NE.   Ontem - Tmín: 10.6°C e Tmáx: 24.2°C (máxima do ano até agora também). Até manhã!


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2009 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 8,2ºC.

3,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2009 às 09:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Hoje o dia foi passado em Coimbra,posso dizer que por lá estava mesmo:,hehe:depois de um almoço na baixa e pelas 14h a subir a AV da Républica toda a pé foi bem custoso.
> 
> .



Estava sim, sentia-se bem e eu já passei por lá mais tarde 

Mas já agora fica a correcção! Certamente subiste a Av. Sá da Bandeira, para a Praça da República


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Mar 2009 às 12:11)

Por aqui hoje, mais do mesmo, céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura nos 22.0°C.


----------



## C.R (13 Mar 2009 às 12:23)

Bom dia. Mais um dia quente... Ceu azul com algumas (poucas)nuvens  altas, neste momento 24C e nao ha vento. Com tanto calor para agora e os solos estarem secos, começam a aparecer os primeiros incendios. 1 ja lavra desde o inicio da manha no concelho de tarouca e outro no concelho de lamego. Chuva procura-se! Lol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2009 às 12:39)

Boas tardespara não variar,mais um dia de céu limpo,o vento está fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 21.1ºc,pressão 1022.6hpa e 39%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2009 às 14:12)

Céu limpo,com o vento mais fraco,o termómetro vai subindo actual 22.8ºc.

Até logoquase de FS.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

Boas noites,mais um dia de céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 17.9ºc,pressão 1020.9hpa e 38%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.3ºc/24.2ºc.


----------



## amarusp (13 Mar 2009 às 19:04)

Temperatura actual: 14,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2009 às 19:28)

vitamos disse:


> Estava sim, sentia-se bem e eu já passei por lá mais tarde
> 
> Mas já agora fica a correcção! Certamente subiste a Av. Sá da Bandeira, para a Praça da República



Boas,Vitamos tens razão,eu é que já ando inventar!

É verdade,o nome certo é Av Sá da Bandeira depois ainda subi para a Rua Antero Quental.

Obrigado pela correção Vitamos.

 Por aqui o termómetro vai nos 16.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2009 às 22:37)

Por aqui o vento está fraco mas hoje está da direção W/NW mais humido actual 51% e 16.3ºc.


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2009 às 22:54)

13,0ºC e céu limpo


Extremos de hoje:

3,9ºC / 21,5ºC


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Mar 2009 às 23:29)

Por aqui céu limpo e temperatura nos 14.0°C. O vento é fraco (10.8km/h) de NE. A HR hoje mais elevada que ontem à noite, está nos 60%.   Hoje - Tmín: 10.4°C e Tmáx: 24.5°C (máx. do ano até agora, cada dia é uma nova)


----------



## Fil (13 Mar 2009 às 23:38)

Aqui a mínima foi de 5,8 e a máxima foi a mais alta do ano, 21,3ºC. Para dizer a verdade, foi a temperatura mais alta que já registei num mês de Março e acho que não se fica por aqui.

Neste momento ainda tenho 13,7ºC (noite quase de verão), céu limpo sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2009 às 10:08)

Bons diashoje o dia por aqui apareceu com algumas nuvens altas,o vento vai fraco.

Quanto a temperaturas,o é da minha vista ó é do termómetro que não para de subir,promete serpor aqui.

Dados actuais 18.9ºc,pressão 1022.2hpa e com 42%hr.

Bom,por aqui vou até ao quintal dar de beber a quem têm sede.


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2009 às 10:16)

Bom dia


Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e 10,9ºC.

Mínima de 4,8ºC esta madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2009 às 11:45)

Por aqui ainda continua algumas nuvens altas,o vento vai fraco de E.

A temperatura vai subindo com actual 22.2ºc e 42%hr.


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2009 às 12:30)

O sol lá se vai deixando ver através das nuvens altas. 

17,2ºC por agora.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Mar 2009 às 14:16)

Céu com apenas agumas nuvens altas, vento fraco (10 km/h NW) e temperatura nos *23ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2009 às 18:05)

Boas tardes,por aqui como se esperava a tarde foi bem quentinha.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 23.5ºc,pressão 1019.6hpa e com 29%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Mar 2009 às 18:07)

Condições Actuais:

*Céu com algumas nuvens altas.
T: 19.6ºC
Vento:11.5km/h N*


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2009 às 18:41)

17,9ºC e algumas nuvens.





Extremos de hoje: 

4,8ºC / 20,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 20:39)

Que incríveis amplitudes térmicas se têm feito sentir por Mirandela, nos últimos dias...
Mínimas a rondar os *0 ºC* e máximas que atingem, diversas vezes, valores na casa dos *24 / 25 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2009 às 21:32)

Boas,céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Quanto a temperatura actual 19.0ºc muito alta para a época em que estamos,visto que ainda estamos no inverno,porque se fosse no verão estavamos certamente com uma onda de calor em cima desde há muitos dias.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.9ºc/25.8ºc nova máxima do ano.


----------



## Z13 (14 Mar 2009 às 22:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Que incríveis amplitudes térmicas se têm feito sentir por Mirandela, nos últimos dias...
> Mínimas a rondar os *0 ºC* e máximas que atingem, diversas vezes, valores na casa dos *24 / 25 ºC*.





Exacto, e eu ainda ontem tive mais de 22,5ºC de amplitude térmica aqui na minha estação...




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (14 Mar 2009 às 22:27)

Resumo do dia:









z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Continua a temperatura alta actual 18.8ºc e 37%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Mar 2009 às 23:20)

Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas

*T:14.5ºC
V: 9.4 de NE
HR:55%*

Fica uma foto tirada agora à Lua (sem grande qualidade, mas fica a intenção)




Extremos de Hoje:

*Tmín: 9.6ºC
Tmáx: 23.7ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 23:33)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas
> 
> *T:14.5ºC
> V: 9.4 de NE
> ...



Eu reparei nela quando estava assim e era para tirar uma foto só que me esqueci


----------



## Fil (15 Mar 2009 às 02:27)

Boa noite, a temperatura actual é de 10,3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de leste. A mínima do dia foi de 6,4ºC e a máxima foi de 19,5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mar 2009 às 07:56)

Bom dia! O dia começa com o céu completamente limpo, o que já não é nada de novo, em relação aos dias anteriores.  A temperatura, essa está nos 10.5°C, vamos ver até onde sobe hoje. Vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2009 às 11:07)

Bom dia

Umas pequenas nuvens de fumo e 14,7ºC


Apesar do céu limpo, a mínima de hoje foi bastante alta (9,2ºC). Aliás, no Verão passado, trimestre de Junho, Julho e Agosto, tive dez dias com mínimas mais baixas que a de hoje.


----------



## DRC (15 Mar 2009 às 11:13)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Umas pequenas nuvens de fumo e 14,7ºC



Mas há fogo em Bragança?


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mar 2009 às 11:13)

Mais um dia tipíco de Verão ainda no Inverno. A temperatura já vai nos 21.5°C e o céu mantém-se limpo. Até fique parvo com as previsões do IM que dá quase 30°C pa Santarém. Mas o pessoal mais velho vai dizendo "ainda vamos ter de amargar isto".


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2009 às 11:34)

ac_cernax disse:


> Mais um dia tipíco de Verão ainda no Inverno. A temperatura já vai nos 21.5°C e o céu mantém-se limpo. Até fique parvo com as previsões do IM que dá quase 30°C pa Santarém. Mas o pessoal mais velho vai dizendo "ainda vamos ter de amargar isto".



Sim, o normal seria que na Primavera quando há temperaturas muito altas durante algum tempo, acontece algo extremo passado um tempo, uma mudança súbita do tempo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2009 às 11:46)

Bons diascéu limpo,vento moderado de Este.

Dados actuais 21.4ºc,pressão 1021.8hpa e 36%hr.


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2009 às 12:57)

DRC disse:


> Mas há fogo em Bragança?



Alguma queimada aqui perto. Já desapareceu, agora céu completamente limpo e 17,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2009 às 13:50)

Boas,céu limpo,vento moderado de Este.

Temp:actual 23.4ºc com 33%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2009 às 15:19)

Boas,céu limpo,vento mais fraco de Este,temp:actual 24.4ºc e 31%hr.


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2009 às 15:23)

Céu limpo e 19,6ºC.


----------



## ACalado (15 Mar 2009 às 16:17)

boas céu limpo com 22.6ºc mínima de 10.1ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2009 às 17:42)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 23.3ºc com 31%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.1ºc/25.0ºc.


----------



## amarusp (15 Mar 2009 às 17:55)

18,5ºC é a temperatura actual em Loriga


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2009 às 19:13)

Céu limpo e 16,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,2ºC / 19,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

Céu limpo,vento nulo e 20.3ºc mais 39%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2009 às 21:29)

Por aqui continua tudo calmex com 18.6ºc e 43%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mar 2009 às 21:46)

Por aqui *céu limpo*, *vento fraco* e temperatura nos *19.2ºC*, humidade nos *30%*.

Nada de trovoada, nem sequer nuvens houve por aqui.
Apenas vi uma nuvem ao longe quando ia a caminho de Tomar. 
E já que estava por perto, aproveitei para ver a EMA do IM em Valdonas - Tomar.


----------



## Z13 (15 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

Resumo do dia:  *Muito Sol*










z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

Céu limpo e vento nulo,temperatura vai descendo devagar actual 17.6ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mar 2009 às 00:17)

Por aqui nada de novo, céu limpo e vento fraco, a temperatura a descer e está nos 14.6ºC.

Extremos de ontem (15/03/09):

*Tmín: 10.2ºC
Tmáx: 24.8ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mar 2009 às 07:59)

Bom dia! Nada de novo em mais uma manhã de Março. Céu limpo e vento fraco. Registei a mínima mais alta do ano de 12.1°C, se não estou em erro. Agora sigo com 13.4°C. Isto hoje deve aquecer também...


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e já 19,0ºC.

Mínima de 7,1ºC esta madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2009 às 12:22)

Boas tardespor aqui se continua com céu limpocom o vento de Este.

Dados actuais 22.4ºc,pressão 1020.9hpa e 33%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

Céu limpo,vento continua de Este desta direção não há grandes voltas a dar,termómetro continua subindo actual 24.3ºc e 30%hr ar seco.


----------



## Serrano (16 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 20 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## C.R (16 Mar 2009 às 14:44)

Hoje dia um pouco mais fresco. Ceu limpo, 21.5C e 52%hr...


----------



## Z13 (16 Mar 2009 às 17:13)

*Dia mais quente do ano, por aqui...*











*E uma amplitude térmica de 23ºC 
*




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mar 2009 às 17:56)

Olá pessoal!
Dia de passeio pelo Interior Norte...
Povoa de Lanhoso, Vieira do Minho, e, finalmente, Montalegre.
O céu esteve limpo por todo o percurso e a temperatura elevada, excepto em altitude...
Fiquei muito admirado por ainda haver neve no Gerês, e na Serra do Larouco...
São umas pequenas manchas de neve, mas ainda lá estão...
Nas serras espanholas ainda se vê muita...
Em Montalegre, onde me encontro e onde pernoitarei, sigo com 19ºC, e à espera que arrefeça depressa...
Farei depois uma foto-reportagem quando voltar, que o tráfego da net móvel é escasso e não me vou por a fazer upload de fotos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2009 às 18:17)

Boas,céu limpo e a esta hora sempre vento nulo

Dados actuais 23.5ºc,pressão 1018.1hpa e 32%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.6ºc/25.5ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

Por Montalegre vai arrefecendo muito depressa... 11ºC(!)


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2009 às 19:32)

Céu limpo e ainda 18,5ºC.


Dia mais quente do ano com uns extremos de:

7,1ºC / 22,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2009 às 19:35)

Por aqui vamos descendo devagarinho actual 20.6ºc e 38%hr.


----------



## amarusp (16 Mar 2009 às 19:43)

16,5ºC, depois de uma máxima de 21,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2009 às 20:38)

Por aqui nada se mexe juntamente com a temperatura actual 19.9ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu limpo e uma temperatura agradável de *20.2ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mar 2009 às 21:43)

Desisto de tentar saber a temperatura em Montalegre...
O carro marcava 11ºC às 19h. Há pouco liguei-o só para ver a temperatura e estava nos 19ºC do calor irradiado pelo piso, não me apeteceu passear para ver a temperatura real.
A minha estação marca 13.3ºC, mas o sensor está numa parede que apanhou sol a tarde toda, logo não é fiável...
O meu relógio marcava já 12.5ºC, mas precisava ainda de mais algum tempo para dar a real temperatura...
Por isso, a temperatura em Montalegre é de... ir ver ao site do IM...
Está é ceu limpo e o vento nem se sente...


----------



## ACalado (16 Mar 2009 às 21:49)

Céu limpo com 15.6ºc máxima de 25.3ºc este Verão antecipado ja me esta a meter nervos


----------



## DMartins (16 Mar 2009 às 22:25)

spiritmind disse:


> Céu limpo com 15.6ºc máxima de 25.3ºc este Verão antecipado ja me esta a meter nervos



Das duas uma:

Na última semana do mês e 1ºs dias do mês seguinte, que venha ou neve, ou então que continue assim, que há quem vá de férias para Montalegre pescar umas trutas


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 22:30)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/crocodilos-no-rio-douro-3197.html

e melhor nao aproveitaram estes dia para ir mandar um mergulho ao douro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2009 às 22:57)

Por aqui se segue com vento nulo e 18.3ºc com 42%hr.

Vamos aproveitando estes dias de sol com temperaturas agradáveis que isto não dura sempre nem pode durar,mal de nós,o céu já dei mostras que vamos ter alteração de padrão lá mais para o FS.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mar 2009 às 00:28)

*Céu limpo* e *17.1ºC* é a temperatura actual.

Extremos de ontem (16/03/09):

*Tmín: 12.1ºC
Tmáx: 25.7ºC*

Foi Mínima e Máxima mais altas deste ano até ao momento.


----------



## Fil (17 Mar 2009 às 00:48)

Boas, mais uma dia primaveril com sabor a verão. A máxima foi de 21,1ºC e a mínima de 7,4ºC. Neste momento ainda estou com 13,0ºC...


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mar 2009 às 07:45)

Bom dia! Céu limpo e temperatura nos 14.3°C. Vento fraco/moderado que faz levantar o pó, agora dava jeito era mesmo uma chuvinha para acalmar este pó amarelo dos pinheiros, nesta altura fica tudo amarelo, já para não falar das alergias.


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2009 às 11:46)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 17,3ºC

Mínima de 9,1ºC


----------



## Z13 (17 Mar 2009 às 11:57)

*12h00*

Temperatura actual *+20.0ºC* 



Mínima de esta manhã, +3.3ºC, fresquinha!





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2009 às 12:39)

Boas tardespor aqui a unica novidade é o vento com algumas rajadas de Este,não bastava as temperaturas altas dos ultimos dias,para secar o resto.

Dados actuais 19.9ºc,pressão 1023.9hpa e 26%hr.


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2009 às 13:20)

19,2ºC e céu limpo por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2009 às 14:14)

Por aqui continua a ventania há solta,temperatura vai-se mantendo estável actual 22.2ºc com 16%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2009 às 18:41)

Boas tardes,mas o que é se passaondas de calor em pleno inverno,agora alertas amarelos devido aos incêndiosos deuses devem estar loucos.

Por aqui o vento já acalmou bastante,está mais fraco ainda de Este,o céu continua limpo tirando a sul onde se vê algumas altas.

Dados actuais 18.1ºc,pressão 1021.3hpa e 34%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.9ºc/22.7ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2009 às 19:45)

Hoje já se vê o termómetro a mexer actual 16.6ºc,com o vento mais fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mar 2009 às 20:36)

Por aqui dia ventoso, em que foi só poeirada no ar, nota para a temperatura que não subiu tanto como nos dias anteriores.

Por agora:

*Céu limpo
HR:24%
V:8.6 km/h de SE
T:17.1ºC*


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2009 às 20:58)

Céu limpo e 14,4ºC


Extremos de hoje:

9,2ºC / 21,5ºC


----------



## ACalado (17 Mar 2009 às 22:04)

Por aqui 21.7ºc /9.5ºc neste momento estou com 12.8ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

Céu limpo,o vento ainda se vai sentindo,a temperatura vai nos 14.9ºc e 38%hr.


----------



## Z13 (17 Mar 2009 às 22:24)

Dia igual aos últimos 15!!!  Céu completamente limpo e sol agradável!


Os meus registos foram:










z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

Por aqui o céu está limpo, mas vislumbra-se alguma neblusidade (penso que seja alta) em redor.

Temperatura nos *15.8ºC*.


Extremos de hoje:

*Tmín: 13.9ºC
Tmáx: 21.8ºC

Raj. Máx: 43.9 km/h*


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 8,1ºC.

Mínima de 5,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2009 às 12:27)

Boas tardesmais uma vez para não variar cá anda o ventinho de Este a soprar moderado e por vezes com rajadas.

Dados actuais 18.9ºc,pressão 1020.4hpa e 31%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

Ceú limpo,vento moderado com rajadas,termómetro vai nos 20.8ºc e 29%hr.

As duas estações por aqui já dão tendência de com a pressão a descer.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Mar 2009 às 15:09)

Céu limpo, temperatura nos 20.5ºC.

O vento sopra fraco/moderado de Este.


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2009 às 17:46)

Céu limpo e 19,9ºC


Extremos de hoje:

5,0ºC / 20,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2009 às 18:02)

Boas tardes,céu limpo,o vento já se acalmou bastante

Dados actuais 19.9ºc,pressão 1017.7hpa e 31%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.9ºc/21.7ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mar 2009 às 18:25)

Findo o périplo pelo Interior Norte, eis que deixo aqui alguns registos, embora com atraso, dado que em Castro Laboreiro não havia sinal...

Mínima em Montalegre no dia 17: 8.7ºC
Mínima hoje em Castro Laboreiro: 0.8ºC (!).

Quanto ao resto, céu limpo, vento fraco. As máximas, não posso precisar, pois andava em viagem, mas segundo o carro, e a cerca dos 1000m de altitude, sempre rondaram os 20ºC.


----------



## Fil (18 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

Boas, mais um dia de sol, a máxima em minha casa ficou-se pelos 19,1ºC e a mínima nos 6,6ºC. Neste momento tenho 15,6ºC sem vento.


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2009 às 20:01)

O calor que se tem feito sentir reduziu consideravelmente a neve nas montanhas.








Céu limpo e 15,6ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2009 às 21:20)

Boas,por aqui continuamos de céu totalmente estrelado e o vento neste momento foi dar uma curva.

Dados 15.3ºc mais 42%hr.

Falando em curvas,também vou dar uma aqui pelo bairro com o meu quatro patas que está farto de olhar para mim


----------



## Z13 (18 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

Mais um dia de "verão", mas desta feita, com uma mínima já próxima de zero... 


Resumo:









z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Por aqui de volta ao estáminé,o quatro patas já dorme no sofá dele,lá fora a noite está mais fresca com actual 14.1ºc e 46%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Mar 2009 às 03:05)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco (3.6 km/h de SE), temperatura nos 12°C e HR nos 43%. Ontem (18/03/09) a Tmín. foi de 11.8°C e Tmáx. de 21.6°C.


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 10,0ºC.

Mínima de 3,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes,depois de dois dias de vento seco de Este,parece que voltamos aos dias de maravilha.

O céu vai limpo e com o dito cujo mais sossegado

Dados actuais 20.3ºc,pressão 1018.0hpa e 36%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

Céu limpo,com o vento de Este mais presente,temperatura nos 21.8ºc e 31%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

Por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo, hoje vento fraco e temperatura nos 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2009 às 20:00)

Boas noites,mais um dia com céu limpo,o vento foi mais fraco fez com que hoje as temperaturas subissem mais um pouco.

A sul com o sol a desaparecer no horizonte nota-se um faixa escura,fui ver as imagens de sat.é poeira que vêm do deserto do Saara.

Tempo actual 16.5ºc,pressão 1016.0hpa e 39%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.9ºc/23.5ºc.


----------



## Fil (19 Mar 2009 às 20:32)

Mais um dia sem muito para contar, muito sol com uma máxima de 20,8ºC e mínima de 6,4ºC. Neste momento tenho 14,4ºC.

O cerdeiro que tenho no jardim de minha casa está agora a florir, no ano passado isso só aconteceu no dia 5 de Abril.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 20:42)

Fil disse:


> O cerdeiro que tenho no jardim de minha casa está agora a florir, no ano passado isso só aconteceu no dia 5 de Abril.



Isso porque um membro conhecido deste fórum fez anos precisamente nesse dia e deu descanso ao frio que restava.


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2009 às 20:53)

Mais um dia de Primavera em Bragança 
A neve das Serras a Norte da cidade já quase que desapareceu, apenas sobram alguns resquicios.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2009 às 22:11)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo,o vento vai soprando fraco hoje de W.

A temperatura está nos 14.9ºc mais 46%hr.

Por aqui está na hora da volta ao bairro mais o meu compalheiro do estáminé quatro patas,até já.


----------



## Z13 (19 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

Mais um dia de grande amplitude térmica *23,1ºC*

Resumo:










z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2009 às 23:20)

Por hoje fico pelos 13.9ºc e 48%hr.


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2009 às 23:39)

Céu limpo e 11,4ºC


Extremos de hoje:

3,7ºC / 22,2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mar 2009 às 00:50)

Continuação de céu limpo e vento fraco (10.1 km/h), a unica diferênça é a direcção do vento que é de NE e que poderá ser a causa da HR hoje ser mais elevada (67%) e estar mais fresco (11.0°C). A Tmín. ontem foi de 10.6°C e a Tmáx. de 21.6°C


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mar 2009 às 09:46)

Manhã de céu limpo com a subida habitual da temperatura, 18.6°C. Vento fraco de N/NE e 35% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardespor aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco,temperatura é só vê-la subir.

Dados actuais 23.7ºc,pressão 1018.5hpa e 27%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2009 às 14:12)

Boaspor aqui já estão aparecer algumas nuvens devido ás temperaturas altas que se estão fazer sentir aqui pela zona.

Tempo actual 25.2ºc e 25%hr com vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 14:16)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas*por aqui já estão aparecer algumas nuvens* devido ás temperaturas altas que se estão fazer sentir aqui pela zona.
> 
> Tempo actual 25.2ºc e 25%hr com vento fraco.



Boas noticias dos interiores  agora vai ser sempre a melhorar, ou seja a aparecer mais nuvens


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 15:22)

miguel disse:


> Boas noticias dos interiores  agora vai ser sempre a melhorar, ou seja a aparecer mais nuvens



  Serão já as famosas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, convectivas, prenúncio de trovoada?


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 15:25)

Veterano disse:


> Serão já as famosas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, convectivas, prenúncio de trovoada?



Sim sem duvida que já se nota na imagem de satélite desenvolvimento vertical mas ainda fraco e com pouco tempo de vida...mas isso vai agora melhorando com os dias


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2009 às 15:46)

Céu limpo e 21,5ºC.


Mínima de 5,7ºC esta manhã.

Não há maneira de terminar este pequeno Verão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2009 às 18:49)

Boas tardes,por aqui se formou algumas nuvens devido ao aquecimento,mas ao meio da tarde o vento mudou para W/NW e dissiparam-se.

Finalmente já temos ar mais maritímo e fresco que sabe também.

Dados actuais 19.3ºc,pressão 1016.2hpa e 41%hr.

Temperaturas de 10.1ºc/26.1ºc nova máxima do ano.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mar 2009 às 21:29)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
Temperatura nos *13.5ºC*
HR:*41%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2009 às 22:38)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo,o vento está direção W,temperatura actual 15.5ºc e 47%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

Por hoje fico por aqui,depois de ter visto 10 minutos ao vivo de fogo de artifício da minha varanda lançado do castelo.
Motivo,dia da cidade,foi há 238 anos quando foi elevado a cidade de Castelo Branco.

Tempo actual 15.5ºc e 41%hr.

Até amanhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Mar 2009 às 07:25)

Bom dia! Hoje a madrugada foi das mais frescas dos ultimos dias. Agora o dia começa com o céu pouco nublado, apenas algumas nuvens altas e alguma neblina/nevoeiro, HR de 88% e temperatura nos 7.5°C. Ontem - Tmín. 8.3°C e Tmáx. 22.1°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2009 às 10:33)

Bons diascéu limpo com o vento já moderado de Este.

Tempo actual 19.4ºc,pressão 1018.4hpa e 30%hr.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia 

Mais um dia quase de Verão. Por agora vamos tendo 16,8ºC e o céu com alguns cirrus.


Mínima de 6,2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Mar 2009 às 12:05)

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens altas e ainda persiste uma espécie de neblina que não permite uma clara visibilidade ao longe. A temperatura está nos 17.5°C e o vento é fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2009 às 12:56)

Boas,por aqui já se fez o primeiro corte do ano há relva do jardim,sol e agua nao têm faltado,e já deu para.

O céu continua limpo com algumas nuvens altas a W/NW daqui,o vento continua fraco.

Temperatura vai subindo não tanto como ontem actual 22.4ºc e 27%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Mar 2009 às 14:51)

Por aqui o céu encontra-se com nuvens altas, mas já se avistam-se boas formações nublosas. Vamos ver se é só ameaças. Temperatura nos 21°C.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2009 às 15:13)

Alguns cirrus e 20,5ºC. 

As cerejeiras aqui da rua estão agora a iniciar a floração, umas 2 ou 3 semanas mais cedo que no ano passado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2009 às 15:23)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo,formações de nuvens só nas zonas de montanha por enquanto.

O vento vai fraco e com a temperatura nos 24.2ºc e 18%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2009 às 17:33)

Boas,as poucas nuvens que se formaram já se desformaram neste momento.

Agora só há nuvens altas que então entrar aqui pela zona,o vento continua fraco de Este.

Tempo actual 23.2ºc,pressão 1015.8hpa com 22%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.7ºc/24.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2009 às 19:06)

Por aqui tudo calmo,vento parou e algumas nuvens altas.

Temperatura vai baixando devagarinho actual 18.8ºc e 26%hr.

Castelo Branco ontem e hoje foi a cidade mais quente das capitais de distrito do País todo.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

Estou com uma grande diferença de temperatura, HR e vento em relação à minha capital de distrito (Castelo Branco) então. Estou com vento fraco de NW (5km/h), HR nos 80% e temperatura nos 13.6°C. A semelhança é as nuvens altas.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2009 às 19:57)

16,5ºC e céu limpo.


Extremos de hoje:

6,2ºC / 21,1ºC


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2009 às 22:28)

Dan disse:


> Alguns cirrus e 20,5ºC.
> 
> As cerejeiras aqui da rua estão agora a iniciar a floração, umas 2 ou 3 semanas mais cedo que no ano passado.



que giro....aqui em lisboa as cerejeiras costumam ter flor e folha por esta altura o que sinifica que há um atrazo de 3 ou 4 semanas entre bragança e lisboa
tambem, segundo o meu tio que esta agora na lagoa de sto andre, os pessegueiros e o damasqueiro a já teem fruto vingado tal como as figueiras


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2009 às 23:14)

Céu limpo e vento quase nulo,temperatura ainda vai alta actual 15.9ºc com 36%hr.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2009 às 23:50)

stormy disse:


> que giro....aqui em lisboa as cerejeiras costumam ter flor e folha por esta altura o que sinifica que há um atrazo de 3 ou 4 semanas entre bragança e lisboa
> tambem, segundo o meu tio que esta agora na lagoa de sto andre, os pessegueiros e o damasqueiro a já teem fruto vingado tal como as figueiras



Estas aqui da rua são cerejeiras ornamentais. 


10,9ºC por agora.


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2009 às 00:28)

Noite bem mais fresca que as anteriores, a temperatura actual é de 9,3ºC, céu limpo e vento em calma. A máxima foi de 19,8ºC e a mínima de 8,4ºC.



Dan disse:


> Estas aqui da rua são cerejeiras ornamentais.



São as japonesas?


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2009 às 00:32)

Fil disse:


> Noite bem mais fresca que as anteriores, a temperatura actual é de 9,3ºC, céu limpo e vento em calma. A máxima foi de 19,8ºC e a mínima de 8,4ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> São as japonesas?



Sim, são cerejeiras japonesas.

10,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2009 às 10:16)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 11,4ºC por aqui.

Mínima de 3,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2009 às 12:25)

Céu limpo e 15,0ºC. 

Dia um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2009 às 13:48)

Algum vento e 17,0ºC. Céu completamente limpo.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mar 2009 às 13:49)

Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de S/SE e a temperatura está nos 19.0°C. A Tmín. ontem (21/03/09) foi de 7.4°C e a Tmáx. de 21.1°C.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mar 2009 às 17:54)

Hoje sim há nuvens, céu muito nublado, as saudades que tinha de dizer isto.  É pena é que parecem não querer deitar nada de liquido. Mas só estas nuvens negras já alegra qualquer coisa.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mar 2009 às 18:14)

Já se vê a chuva a cair e ouviu-se 2 TROVÕES... mas aqui ainda não chegou nada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2009 às 19:42)

Boas noites,por aqui de manhã o dia apareceu com algumas nuvens altas e médias,com o sol a fazer sentir-se quente.

O dia foi andando mas as nuvens foram só de passagem,o vento foi fraco.

Tempo actual 16.8ºc,pressão 1022.2hpa e 58%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.8ºc/20.7ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2009 às 21:12)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo com 14.1ºc e 63%hr.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2009 às 21:38)

Céu limpo e 12,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,5ºC /18,4ºC

Primeiro valor máximo inferior a 20ºC desde 9 de Março.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco.

Por aqui desde o dia 9 do corrente que não tinha a humidade relativa tão alta actual 68%hr.

Temperatura pouco oscilou actual 14.4ºc.


----------



## Z13 (22 Mar 2009 às 23:23)

Dia mais frio que os últimos... com uma mínima de *0ºC*


*Resumo*









z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2009 às 23:33)

Boas, o dia foi de facto bem mais fresco que os anteriores, a mínima foi de 2,4ºC e a máxima de 17,2ºC. Ainda assim, a média do dia ficou acima da média normal para este mês.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco de leste e temperatura de 9,3ºC.


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 23:35)

O fogo lavra numa zona próxima da fronteira da Portela do Homem entre Portugal e Espanha, algumas centenas de metros acima da Mata de Albergaria, e não muito longe do local onde funciona um centro de recuperação de aves do Parque Nacional.


Nao há um user dai? Como é que esta a situação?


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mar 2009 às 12:05)

Ora por aqui o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco a moderado (16.6km/h de S/SE). A temperatura está nos 20.5°C.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2009 às 12:09)

Alguns cirrus a sul e 15,7ºC.

Mínima de 6,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2009 às 12:27)

Boas Tardes,por aqui o dia acordou com o céu nublado por nuvens altas.

O vento vai soprando moderado de Este.

Dados actuais 18.9ºc,pressão 1020.8hpa e 34%hr.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2009 às 13:59)

Predominam as nuvens altas no céu da Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 20.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 5 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2009 às 14:11)

Por aqui já se vai com o céu muito mais nublado e a ficar abafado.

O vento continua de Este,temperatura está nos 20.1ºc e 33%hr.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2009 às 16:54)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 18,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,2ºC / 18,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2009 às 18:17)

Boas,céu muito nublado por nuvens altas,com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 18.8ºc,pressão 1017.3hpa e 38%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.2ºc/20.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2009 às 19:27)

Céu nublado,vento fraco e 17.4ºc com 41%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2009 às 21:13)

Por aqui já vamos com muitas estrelas no céu.

Vento nulo,com o termómetro a marcar nos 16.3ºc,humidade relativa novamente baixa actual 42%.


----------



## Z13 (23 Mar 2009 às 21:55)

Noite mais fresca do que o habitual, nestes últimos dias, e com algum vento à mistura...

Resumo:








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

Por hoje fico nos 15.0ºc,vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.

Até amanhã


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mar 2009 às 01:29)

Céu parcialmente nublado, temperatura nos 15.1°C, vento fraco de E/NE, HR baixa, nos 33%. Extremos de ontem (23/03/09): Tmín. de 9.4°C e Tmáx. de 21.8°C (15° dia consecutivo de temperatura máxima acima dos 20°C). Até manhã!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2009 às 12:10)

Boas tardesPor aqui de manhã céu pouco nublado com aumento de nuvens altas.

Dados actuais 20.5ºc,pressão 1016.9hpa e 31%hr.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

18,0ºC, algumas nuvens altas a sul e fumo a norte.


Mínima de 6,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

Por aqui continua o céu nublado agora por nuvens médias.

O vento sopra de Este,com a temperatura nos 21.6ºc e 27%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mar 2009 às 15:20)

O céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens medias/altas e o sol por vezes fica escondido por estas, a temperatura a rondar os 23°C. Vento fraco de ESTE.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2009 às 19:05)

16,4ºC, 24%HR e 1019hPa.

máxima: 21,4ºC
mínima:2,4ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2009 às 20:19)

Céu limpo e 13,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,5ºC / 19,5ºC


----------



## amarusp (24 Mar 2009 às 21:02)

Céu limpo, vento moderado por vezes com rajadas, 15,5ºC.


----------



## amarusp (24 Mar 2009 às 22:33)

4,2ºC e um intenso cheiro a fumo dede um incêncio na Ribeira de Beijames-Verdelhos(covinhã)


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2009 às 22:40)

amarusp disse:


> Céu limpo, vento moderado por vezes com rajadas, 15,5ºC.





amarusp disse:


> 4,2ºC e um intenso cheiro a fumo dede um incêncio na Ribeira de Beijames-Verdelhos(covinhã)



Grande queda na temperatura.


----------



## amarusp (24 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

Dan disse:


> Grande queda na temperatura.



Peço perdão pelo erro, queria dizer 14,2ºC
obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Boas noites,por aqui continua tudo calmo e vento muito fraco.

Dados actuais 15.0ºc,pressão 1015.6hpa e 43%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºc/23.1ºc..


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

Noite um pouco mais fresca que as anteriores.

6,9ºC por agora.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mar 2009 às 00:55)

Céu pouco nublado. Temperatura nos 15.7°C, vento fraco de E e HR de 27%. Extremos de ontem (24/03/09): Tmín. de 10.5°C e Tmáx. de 24.1°C.


----------



## Z13 (25 Mar 2009 às 10:09)

Ainda que com atraso, deixo aqui o resumo do dia de ontem:







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (25 Mar 2009 às 10:10)

Hoje voltamos às mínimas na ordem dos 0ºC

Neste momento +10,2ºC



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2009 às 12:34)

Boas tardes,céu totalmente azul,vento fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 20.6ºc,pressão 1016.8hpa e 31%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mar 2009 às 13:14)

Por aqui também céu totalmente limpo e 22.5°C de temperatura. Vento fraco (5km/h de E).


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2009 às 13:58)

Alguns cirrus e 15,9ºC.

Mínima de 3,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2009 às 14:11)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,temperatura a subir bem nos ultimos minutos,actual 22.5ºc com 27%hr.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2009 às 16:33)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 18,2ºC.

Máxima de 18,5ºC até ao momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2009 às 18:13)

Boas,céu limpo todo o santo diacom vento neste momento nulo.

Dados actuais 22.5ºc,pressão 1014.6hpa e 23%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.5ºc/23.9ºc.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

15,8ºC e alguma nuvens de fumo do incêndio em Montesinho.


Extremos de hoje:

3,0ºC / 18,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2009 às 19:18)

Por aqui o termómetro a descer bem actual 17.3ºc e 34%hr.

O céu continua limpo,mas a sul da cidade existem nuvens altas que se mantiveram por lá toda a tarde.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Inicio de noite agradável com céu pouco nublado e temperatura nos 18.1°C, vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## amarusp (25 Mar 2009 às 22:35)

Boa noite, 
13,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2009 às 22:55)

Por aqui o vento apareceu de Norte fez com que a HR baixa-se mais.

Dados actuais 16.6ºc,pressão 1016.1hpa e 28%hr.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2009 às 00:37)

Céu limpo e 7,1ºC por aqui.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2009 às 11:07)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 14,8ºC.

Mínima de 4,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardespara não variar mais um dia de céu totalmente azul,o vento está fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 22.4ºc,pressºao 015.8hpa e 24%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

Céu limpo e vento fraco com a temperatura a subir actual 25.0ºc e 22%hr.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2009 às 15:21)

Boa tarde

Mais um horrivel dia de sol. Aqui por Bragança estão cerca de 20ºC


----------



## Silknet (26 Mar 2009 às 18:01)

Ora viva! Após alguns dias de ausência Viseu regressa, agora com mais regularidade espero!

Viseu segue hoje com mais um dia ameno e a temperatura ronda agora os 21ºC.


Silknet


----------



## Z13 (26 Mar 2009 às 18:49)

Mais um dia de céu completamente limpo!

Resumo:







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2009 às 19:28)

Boas noites,por aqui o dia foi passado a céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 20.0ºc,pressão 1013.6hpa com 27%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºc/25.6ºc.


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2009 às 20:05)

Z13 disse:


> Mais um dia de céu completamente limpo!
> 
> Resumo:
> 
> ...



dados interessantes.....de manhã deve cair geada ( 0.9Cº)  e á tarde só apetece um passeio na praia ( 24Cº)


----------



## amarusp (26 Mar 2009 às 20:16)

Boa noite,
Dia igual aos últimos
temperatura actial 13,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2009 às 21:51)

Céu limpo com vento fraco de NW.

Temperatura 17.6ºc e 35%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Mar 2009 às 07:08)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 9.0°C de temperatura.


----------



## Silknet (27 Mar 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Viseu reporta céu limpo () e 12ºC!

Também se reporta que hoje decidiram fechar não sei quantas ruas na cidade, por isso ai fica o aviso aos conterrâneos que ainda não sairam de casa...

Silknet


----------



## Z13 (27 Mar 2009 às 10:32)

stormy disse:


> dados interessantes.....de manhã deve cair geada ( 0.9Cº)  e á tarde só apetece um passeio na praia ( 24Cº)



De facto têm sido dias de grande amplitude térmica. Mas a geada não tem aparecido porque a humidade relativa do ar tem estado muito baixa...


----------



## C.R (27 Mar 2009 às 11:30)

Bom dia. Hoje dia mais quente por aqui. A temperatura mínima de ontem foi de 4.7C e desta noite foi de 10.0C e céu nublado por nuvens altas, ou talvez o fumo dos incêndios que têm ocorrido nesta região nos últimos dias. Ontem a temperatura máxima não passou dos 19.1C, neste momento como não há vento, ao contrário de ontem, e o céu esta limpo, a temperatura neste momento esta nos 21.7C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2009 às 12:40)

Boas tardespor aqui o dia apareceu com o céu limpo.

Neste momento está a ficar muito nublado,como já não se via algum tempo e escuro.

Dados actuais 23.5ºc,pressão 1011.0hpa e 29%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Mar 2009 às 13:16)

Como disse anteriormente o dia começou com céu limpo, mas neste momento está a encobrir, o sol já se vai escondendo por detrás da nebulosidade. Mesmo assim está quente o dia.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2009 às 13:17)

Alguns cirrus e 20,4ºC.


4,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2009 às 14:40)

Por aqui o céu continua algo nublado mas com tendência a limpar daqui algum tempo.

A temperatura pouco oscilou actual 23.8ºc e sente-se abafado lá fora.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2009 às 16:38)

Há desenvolvimentos na zona da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2009 às 18:51)

Boas,finalmente ao fim de tanto tempo por aqui se teve o céu pintado de outro tom..

Hoje já se viu por aqui algumas formações em várias direções daqui,não sei deram em .

Neste momento estão já em dissolvência.

Dados actuais 19.5ºc e 42%hr com vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ACalado (27 Mar 2009 às 21:20)

boa noite por aqui 14.5ºc dia com maxima de 24.8ºc hoje quando descia na A23 perto da guarda ainda apanhei uma nuvem que deitou algumas pingas mas nada de especial, la vamos ficar sequinhos mais uns dias


----------



## tclor (27 Mar 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite, depois de vários dias de sol e calor parece que, enfim, a temperatura quer baixar um pouco...

E a verdade é que está a cair a bom ritmo, está neste momento nos 9,4ºC. No que toca à humidade também essa está a subir, neste momento 52%.

Extremos de hoje (até ao momento): 21,4º/9,4º


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2009 às 23:55)

Céu limpo e 11,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,3ºC / 21,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2009 às 00:34)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de W.

Dados actuais 13.7ºc,pressão 1006.2hpa e 37%hr.


Temperaturas do dia 27/03/09 - 10.7ºc/23.8ºc.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2009 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 10,1ºC.

Mínima de 5,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (28 Mar 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, mínima de +4,3ºC

Neste momento *+11,4ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2009 às 12:13)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o céu já esteve bastante nublado logo pela manhã mas com o passar das horas têm vindo a limpar.

O vento vai moderado de W/NW,máxima rajada 30.0km/h.

Dados actuais 14.9ºc,pressão 1002,8hpa e 42%hr.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

Sigo com algum sol, mas bastante nebulosidade e 11,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2009 às 13:36)

A temperatura já começou a descer. 11,2ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2009 às 13:59)

Já há umas semanas que não tinha assim o céu tão nublado.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 14:03)

Dan disse:


> Já há umas semanas que não tinha assim o céu tão nublado.



  Se aí está assim, na Sanabria já deve estar a descarregar e pelos vistos em forma de neve


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

Veterano disse:


> Se aí está assim, na Sanabria já deve estar a descarregar e pelos vistos em forma de neve



Vou sair agora e já espreito para lá


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mar 2009 às 14:29)

Pela cidade da Covilhã depois duma noite calma, até agradável, hoje o dia tá fresco, o ceu apresenta algumas nuvens mas o sol brilha. O vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2009 às 15:10)

Um pequeno incêndio que entretanto já se encontra em fase de extinção.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2009 às 18:09)

Por agora 8,8ºC, sol e o céu quase sem nuvens.


Extremos de hoje:

5,3ºC / 12,5ºC


----------



## Fil (28 Mar 2009 às 21:33)

Boas. Descida acentuada da temperatura, a mínima foi de 4,4ºC mas está prestes a ser batida pois estão neste momento 4,6ºC. A máxima foi de 11,8ºC, a mais baixa desde o dia 5.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2009 às 21:51)

Boas noites,céu limpo com vento moderado de Norte.

Dados actuais 10.2ºc,pressão 1005.9hpa e 40%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

Por aqui continua tudo igual!

Tirando as temperaturas que estão baixando bastante,como há muito tempo não se via.

O vento está,num frio fresco

Dados actuais 8.4ºc com 48%hr.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 3,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,5ºC /  12,5ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2009 às 10:35)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 7,9ºC.

Mínima de -1,1ºC esta manhã, a mais baixa do mês.


----------



## Sirilo (29 Mar 2009 às 11:29)

Bons dias!!! Hoje estava realmente frio. O meu carro estava coberto, ás 7h da manha, com uma fina camada de gelo. Em Vale Formoso - Covilhã.


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2009 às 12:50)

O dia começou quase sem nuvens, mas a nebulosidade tem vindo a aumentar.

Por agora 9,7ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2009 às 13:32)

Sabem se chegou a haver precipitação em Montesinho e na Sanábria, ou nem aí a precipitação chegou?


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2009 às 13:41)

AnDré disse:


> Sabem se chegou a haver precipitação em Montesinho e na Sanábria, ou nem aí a precipitação chegou?



Na Sanábria sim, mas nada de significativo. 

Nas serras também parece ter ocorrido precipitação, mas muito fraca.


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2009 às 15:10)

Hoje dá para ver que está a ocorrer alguma precipitação nas montanhas da Sanábria.

Por aqui céu nublado e 11,9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2009 às 15:57)

*Algumas temperaturas às 06h00 - VALORES NEGATIVOS*

Mirandela: - 0,9 ºC
Arouca: - 0,9 ºC
Bragança: - 1,1 ºC
Sabugal (Martim Rei): - 1,6 ºC
Penhas Douradas: - 2,5 ºC
Miranda do Douro: - 3,1 ºC

Dados do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Z13 (29 Mar 2009 às 16:41)

Dia muito nublado e com algum vento à mistura...  as mínimas regressaram aos valores negativos.

resumo








z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Mar 2009 às 17:24)

Depois de um fds pela Covilhã onde deu para ver cair umas pingas ontem (nada de significativo) com o regresso também do vento e do frio, agora já em Cernache o céu está com alguma nebulosidade, o vento sopra fraco/moderado e estão 12.9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2009 às 18:47)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o dia até agora,de manhã céu limpo com vento moderado.

Com o passar da manhã entrou em aumento as nuvens vindas da direção N/NW.

Por aqui já passou momentos de estar muito nublado mas nada.

Mas a Este e NW daqui da cidade têm passado boas formações de nuvens com algumas cortinas de agua,eram visivéis aqui do meu posto de observação.

Dados actuais 13.8ºc,pressão 1010.0hpa e 32%hr.

Temperaturas do dia 28/03/09  8.3ºc/16.8ºc.


----------



## Fil (29 Mar 2009 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 0,9ºC, a máxima foi de 12,3ºC. Neste momento tenho 8,1ºC, céu com bastantes menos nuvens mas ainda bastante vento de leste.


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2009 às 20:43)

Céu já quase sem nuvens, algum vento e 7,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,1ºC / 12,8ºC


----------



## Veterano (29 Mar 2009 às 20:51)

Dan disse:


> Céu já quase sem nuvens, algum vento e 7,4ºC.
> 
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> ...



   Parece que a geada já começou a fazer estragos nas plantinhas a rebentar no nordeste transmontano


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2009 às 21:13)

Por aqui já com céu limpo.

O vento enfraqueceu bastante,mais fraco de NW.

Dados actuais 11.0ºc e 43%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.8ºc/16.0ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

Por aqui ainda pingou durante a tarde, mas nem deu para registo. A Tmáx. foi de 16.9°C e a Tmín. de 4.0°C. Neste momento estão 6.0°C.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mar 2009 às 07:20)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 3.5°C.


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 3,6ºC.

Mínima de -1,8ºC esta manhã (a mais baixa do mês).


----------



## C.R (30 Mar 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia, ontem ceu limpo, tornando-se com períodos de muito nublado. T. Min. 1.7C : max. 16.1C. Hoje, céu limpo, t.min. 0.4C, neste momento céu limpo 50%hr e 5.2C.


----------



## Z13 (30 Mar 2009 às 10:28)

Bom dia

Bastante geada esta manhã... *-3,3ºC*

A mínima mais baixa do mês, e em plena primavera




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua o vento forte de Norte e .

O céu hoje está limpo sem nuvens.

Dados actuais 12.9ºc,pressão 1015.3hpa e 33%hr.


----------



## C.R (30 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

E continua algum vento e algum frio. Céu limpo e 9.8C...


----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2009 às 14:02)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma mínima de 1 grau. Ontem à tarde, verificaram-se alguns aguaceiros (fracos) de neve na Torre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2009 às 14:33)

Céu limpo,vento com algumas rajadas por vezes.

Temperatura actual 15.3ºc e 30%hr.


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

Céu limpo e 12,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,8ºC / 13,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2009 às 19:22)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui céu limpo,o vento mais fraco de Norte.

Dados actuais 14.3ºc e 32%hr.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Mar 2009 às 19:28)

Boas,


Mínima: -2,9ºC
Máxima: 15,4ºC
Actual: 12,1ºC, 27%HR e 1015hPa.


----------



## amarusp (30 Mar 2009 às 21:54)

Boa noite:
Minima: 0,2ºC
Máxima: 11,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (30 Mar 2009 às 22:06)

Resumo:








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2009 às 22:55)

Céu limpo,vento fraco de NW.

Dados actuais 10.6ºc e 38%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.5ºc/17.3ºc.


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2009 às 00:05)

Temperatura um pouco mais alta que ontem a esta hora.

Algum vento e ainda 5,1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mar 2009 às 00:23)

Dia de céu limpo e vento em geral fraco, a madrugada foi fria, tenho de recuar até ao dia 8 de Fevereiro deste ano para encontrar uma temperatura mais baixa que a registada a noite passada.

Tmín: 3.2ºC
Tmáx: 15.6C

Agora sigo com 7ºC.

Fica uma foto da Serra da Estrela tirada no Domingo quando regressava do FDS na Covilhã.


----------



## Fil (31 Mar 2009 às 01:44)

Boas. Por aqui a mínima foi de -1,2ºC e a máxima de 12,3ºC. Neste momento a temperatura é de 3,1ºC, céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2009 às 01:45)

ac_cernax disse:


> Fica uma foto da Serra da Estrela tirada no Domingo quando regressava do FDS na Covilhã.



Ainda resta um cheirinho de toda a neve que caiu no inverno que passou.


----------



## Silknet (31 Mar 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia! 
Viseu soma e segue com 4ºC e céu limpo!
Apenas por curiosidade: 

Este fim de semana fui a Poitiers (França) tratar de assuntos pessoais, e registei alguns dados meteorológicos curiosos. fica aqui o relato da viagem:
Viseu em 27/03 - 21h30 - Partida com 12ºC e céu quase limpo.
Salamanca (Sancti Spiritus) - 23h00 - Algumas nuvens e 7ºC
Burgos cerca da 1h30 da manhã estava frio, com 2ºC e muita nuvem de neve
Irun por volta das 4h45 da matina estava com 6ºC e muita chuva
De seguida nada de relevante até Bordéus (alguma chuva e sempre entre 4ºC e 6ºC) e depois Poitiers, onde o sol brilhou, mas com muito frio, 5ºC..
O regresso foi feito no mesmo dia (eu sei é de loucos mas teve de ser..)
A assinalar a enorme quantidade de neve que apanhei em Burgos no regresso, com 0,5ºC de temperatura exterior e muita saudade dos floquitos...
Perdoem-me o post demasiado longo e fora de propósito para o tópico, mas no fundo foi uma viagem pelo interior centro (mas da Península Ibérica!)


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2009 às 11:01)

Bom dia


Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e 8,0ºC.

Mínima de 0,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2009 às 12:54)

Continua o céu parcialmente nublado e a temperatura pouco tem subido. 8,7ºC por agora.


----------



## amarusp (31 Mar 2009 às 13:27)

Em Oliveira do Hospital o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens, vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui hoje o dia parece outrotudo mais calmo,o vento maluco de Norte já sossegou.

Quanto aos céus por aqui,limpo nestas bandas e Sul,muito nublado na direção W/NW da cidade,por nuvens médias.

Dados actuais 16.8ºc,pressão 1014.0hpa e 30%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mar 2009 às 15:40)

Por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens como mostra a imagem, vento fraco de NW.
Temp. 17.5ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2009 às 16:07)

10,7ºC e continua o céu com bastantes nuvens.


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2009 às 20:30)

A temperatura vai descendo e o céu ficando mais limpo. 8,3ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

0,3ºC / 11,4ºC


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2009 às 21:11)

Dia fresco por Bragança a temperatura ronda os 7ºC


----------



## Z13 (31 Mar 2009 às 22:28)

Boa noite!

Ironicamente, estes últimos 2 dias do mês foram também os mais frios
Pelo menos, no que toca ás mínimas....

Resumo









z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mar 2009 às 23:13)

Hoje por aqui o dia começou com céu limpo e algum frio, sendo mesmo a madrugada mais fria deste mês, a partir do final da manhã começaram a aparecer muitas nuvens e o céu ficou parcialmente nublado, para o final o céu voltou a ficar pouco nublado. 

*Neste momento:

Temp. 6.3ºC
Vento nulo
HR:83%*


*Extremos de Hoje:

Tmín: 3.0ºC
Tmáx. 18.7ºC*

E assim se finda mais um mês que não deixa saudades, fica a esperança para o próximo mês, acho que não será difícil superar este mês, pelo menos ao nível de precipitação que foi mínima, assim esperamos, por nós e por todos os portugueses.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2009 às 23:14)

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.

Dados 9.7ºc e 40%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.5ºc/17.7ºc


----------



## Fil (1 Abr 2009 às 02:18)

Boas, os extremos do dia foram 0,6ºC / 11,0ºC. Neste momento sigo com 2,6ºC, 55%, 1016 hPa, sem vento.


----------

